# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Ovislink AirLive Access Point WL-5460AP

## gadgetakias

Πολλοί ψάχνουν για τον διάδοχο του DWL-900AP+.
Αυτός ακούει στο όνομα Ovislink WL-5460AP. Με την ευκολία που άλλοι ξέραμε από το DWL-900AP+ και χωρίς αλλαγή firmware!

Χαρακτηριστικά
- Συμβατό με 802.11b/g Wi-Fi, 2.4GHz 
- Ταχύτητα μέχρι 54Mbps 
- WEP 64/128bit 
- Access Point, Repeater, Client, WDS, Bridge, WISP 
- Built-in DHCP Server 
- Αποσπώμενη κεραία 
- Μνήμη: 2MB Flash και 16MB SDRAM 
- 2x LAN Fast Ethernet 10/100Mbps 
- Ρύθμιση ισχύος 
- 2 χρόνια εγγύηση


Χαμηλώνει ισχύ, παίζει σε 802.11b, και κάνει πολύ καλό site survey!

Εχει δοκιμαστεί ήδη στο AWMN και δείχνει αρκετά σταθερό.

Λεπτομέρειες εδώ: http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403108
και στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες..

----------


## acoul

έχει miniPCI ώστε να μπορεί να αναβαθμιστεί σε 802.11a αργότερα όπως το asus wl500g για παράδειγμα;

----------


## mojiro

πληροφοριες για το radio του ? μην ειναι καμια μαπα-φαπα σα του linksys/broadcom....

----------


## gadgetakias

> πληροφοριες για το radio του ? μην ειναι καμια μαπα-φαπα σα του linksys/broadcom....


Αρκετά καλή. Από το internet βρήκα αυτά..
802.11b: 22Mbps: 10-5 BER @ -80 dBm minimum, 11Mbps: 10-5 BER @ -79 dBm minimum, 5.5Mbps: 10-5 BER @ -83 dBm minimum, 1Mbps: 10-5 BER @ -89 dBm minimum
802.11g: -68 dBm





> έχει miniPCI ώστε να μπορεί να αναβαθμιστεί σε 802.11a αργότερα όπως το asus wl500g για παράδειγμα;


Για αυτό που θες υπάρχει το WL-5000AP: http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403131
Φοράει ήδη MiniPCI που παίζει 2.4GHz και 5GHz..

----------


## mojiro

> 11Mbps: 10-5 BER @ -79 dBm minimum
> 5.5Mbps: 10-5 BER @ -83 dBm minimum
> 1Mbps: 10-5 BER @ -89 dBm minimum
> 802.11g: -68 dBm


εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι απο τα χειροτερα νουμερα που εχω δει.
τι chipset εχει ? τι chipset εχει το αλλο με το 802.11a ?

θα μπορουσες να διαθεσεις ενα απο το καθενα, για να αναλυθει το
φασμα του πριν κυκλοφορησουν πολυ αναμεσα μας...?

παραπομπη:
http://ngia.rootforge.org/content/Tu...IEEE80211g.htm

για να δεις τι εννοω να αναλυθει το φασμα του. αμα ειναι να απλωνει
οπως αυτο του broadcom (linksys) ...

επισης για την cm9 (που δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο)
http://www.uvap.com/manuals.html#500...204G%20/%20CM9




> o 802.11a: [email protected] 6Mbps, -71dB @54Mbps
> o 802.11g: [email protected] 6Mbps, -74dB @54Mbps
> o 802.11b: [email protected] 1Mpbs, -90dB @11Mbps

----------


## alasondro

> έχει miniPCI ώστε να μπορεί να αναβαθμιστεί σε 802.11a αργότερα όπως το asus wl500g για παράδειγμα;


μάλλον όχι , πλέον πολύ λίγα προιόντα βγαίνουν με αποσπώμενη minipci λόγω κόστους υποθέτω και επειδή υπάρχουν έτοιμες λύσεις

το WL-5460AP βασίζεται στο SoC της Realtek 8186 
(τουλάχιστον το version 1....δεν ξέρω τι version έχει ο Στρατος γιατι στο site της Ovislink υπάρχει και το version 2 )
το datasheet είναι εδώ http://www.amelek.gda.pl/rtl8181/rtl8186_0.95.pdf.gz

ενώ το 5000 μάλλον βασίζεται σε SoC της Atheros...

----------


## koki

Δείτε κάποιες ενδιαφέρουσες συζητήσεις και links

http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php? ... _id=338328
http://www.smallworks.com/~jim/RTL8186/ ... p/rtl8186/
http://www.linux-mips.org/wiki/Realtek_SOC

----------


## gadgetakias

Αν δεν σας αρέσει το πείραγμα ορίστε το νέο του firmware..
Ενημερωτικά μιλάμε για WL-5460AP v2.

----------


## acoul

ποιό καλό παιδί θα φέρει αυτό που υποστηρίζει και OpenWRT ??

----------


## simfun

Είναι περίεργο πάντως που τα wireless Compex δεν κινούνται στη χώρα μας.

----------


## gadgetakias

H Compex είναι πονεμένη ιστορία, και έχει καεί πολλές φορές από την Ελλάδα.
Τα πρώτα Compex ήρθαν το 1999 στην Ελλάδα, μετά από meeting σε έκθεση του Λονδίνου για την εταιρία που εργαζόμουνα τότε και έκλεισα συμφωνία για ένα χρόνο. Ηρθαν τα πρώτα, και άρχισαν χλιαρά να κινούνται. Μετά από δύο χρόνια (2001) αποχωρώ από την εταιρία και ταυτόχρονα η Compex αρχίζει και συζητάει με τον Πουλιάδη όπου και κλείνει μαζί του νέα συμφωνία.
Την εξέλιξη του Πουλιάδη την ξέρετε, η Compex εκτός από τα νούμερα που ήθελε και δεν ερχόταν, μπορεί να έφαγε και κανένα φέσι από Πουλιάδη, δεν ξέρω..
Καλές εταιρίες μη συννενοήσιμες έχω δει πολλές στο παρελθόν..

Για να γυρίσουμε πάντως στο θέμα μας, οι άνθρωποι στην Ovislink είναι μαστόρια (marketing budget? Τι λέξη είναι αυτή;  ::  ). Αν τους ζητήσεις κάτι θα στο κάνουν, οπότε ας ασχοληθούμε με εταιρίες που υπάρχει καλή συνεργασία και να δούμε αν μπορούμε να εξυπηρετηθούμε..

----------


## kdim

τα COMPEX ειναι πιο αξιοπιστα σαν access point σε σχεση με τα αλλα που κυκλοφαρανε στην αγορα ???
γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι ακριβα μηχανακια.

----------


## RpMz

Να κάνω και εγώ μία κουλή ερώτηση?  ::  

Σε Dlink 900AP+ συνδέεται κανονικά? Θα αποκτήσω έναν μελλοντικό πελάτη και θέλω να ξέρω εάν έχουν συμβατότητα τα μηχανάκια μεταξύ τους...

----------


## orfeas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> έχει miniPCI ώστε να μπορεί να αναβαθμιστεί σε 802.11a αργότερα όπως το asus wl500g για παράδειγμα;
> 
> 
> Για αυτό που θες υπάρχει το WL-5000AP: http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403131
> Φοράει ήδη MiniPCI που παίζει 2.4GHz και 5GHz..


Η καρδια του wla-5000AP που αναφέρεις
είναι το wistron CA8-4
το οποιο εχει δικό του radio και οχι αποσπωμενη καρτα.
Σελίδα κατασκευαστή: http://www.ovislink.com.tw/WLA5000AP.htm

----------


## gvaf

> ποιό καλό παιδί θα φέρει αυτό που υποστηρίζει και OpenWRT ??


Το Motorola WR850G που παίρνει και OpenWRT και DDwrt το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς ?

----------


## STAM

Το OVISLINK AIRLIVE ACCESS POINT WL-5460AP τι βυσμα εχει για την κεραια του , αν του βαλω εξωτερικη?

----------


## ryloth

sma όπως & τα dlink

----------


## STAM

rp-sma εννοεις ε?

----------


## vmanolis

Τελικά σε σχέση με το 900+ τι λέει σε θέμα radio;
Καλύτερο ή χειρότερο;
Το δοκίμασε κάποιος;

----------


## orfeas

wpa δεν έχει, σωστά???

----------


## blade_pan

Ειναι καλο τελικα?

----------


## VFXCode

> Τελικά σε σχέση με το 900+ τι λέει σε θέμα radio;
> Καλύτερο ή χειρότερο;
> Το δοκίμασε κάποιος;


μπορειτε να απαντησετε???
Ισως να χτυπησω κανενα και θελω να ξερω.

----------


## orfeas

σε θέμα radio Μια χαρά. Δυνατό - καθαρό σήμα ίδιο με ενός dwl-810+

Από άποψη λειτουργικότητας όμως πάπαλα.
Έχει πολλά softwarικά κουσούρια.
Επίσης δύο τέτοια μεταξύ τους, έχουν μειωμένο bandwidth...

Τέλος από άποψη τιμής, είναι καλή ευκαιρία, έστω και για indoor τεστς

----------


## vabiris

Παντως στον κομβο mkangelo (#1156 ::  που εχει λινκ με τον selinia1 (#9270) 9,5 km!!!!!!!  ::  παει αρκετα καλα! και πιανει γυρω στα 5 mbit (αν φανταστειτε οτι ο selinia 1 ειναι με grid stela!!!). Επισης μπορεις να ρυθμισεις το ack timeout.

----------


## thanasisk30

Η ταση τροφοδοσιας του 5460 οπως οι περισσοτεροι γνωριζετε ειναι 12Volt.
Σε σχετικα βοηθηματα περι τροφοδοσιας αναφερεται οτι χρειαζεται poe, σταθεροποιητης τασης κλπ.
Εχθες λοιπον αποφασισα να τηλετροφοδοτησω το Ovislink με 12Volt μεσω UTP cat5e μηκους 19 περιπου μετρων.Τη διαδικασια του πως γινεται ειναι σε ολους γνωστη.Εφτιαξα λοιπον την συνδεσμολογια οπως επρεπε και μετρησα με πολυμετρο την ταση στα ακρα του utp απο την μερια του access point φυσικα!Σας πληροφορω λοιπον οτι ηταν η αναμενομενη.12Volt!!Χωρια καμια απωλεια, χωρις κανενα προβλημα.
Επισης για να σιγουρευτω οτι λειτουργει σωστα δουλεψα με το web interface του ovislink.Ολα φυσιολογικα.Αφου φορτωσε κανονικα το firmware(αλλαγη απο το κοκκινο φωτακι στο πρασινο), κινηθηκα μεσα στο μενου του χωρις καμια διακοπη, χωρις προβληματα.

Συμπερασμα:H τροφοδοσια του ovislink airlive ap-5460 μεσω utp μπορει να γινει και χωρις poe(επομενως γλυτωνουμε περιττα εξοδα) τουλαχιστον για μηκος καλωδιου 20m αλλα πιστευω οτι θα λειτουργει και για πολυ περισσοτερο.

----------


## gvaf

@thanasisk30
Θα το δείς πως δουλεύει σε πλήρη λειτουργία με Traffic.
Εκεί είναι που τραβάει τα ρεύματα του .

----------


## gadgetakias

> @thanasisk30
> Θα το δείς πως δουλεύει σε πλήρη λειτουργία με Traffic.
> Εκεί είναι που τραβάει τα ρεύματα του .


++++
Σωστός. Γιατί το να bootάρει όλα καλά. Αν δεις περίεργα στην σύνδεση τότε ξέρεις τι φταίει..

----------


## aprin

Τροφοδότησα το Ovislink μέσω UTP 50m τις προάλλες σε ένα φίλο,και ο κόμβος παίζει σταθερά εδώ και μερικές μέρες με το μαμίσιο τροφοδοτικό.Μου φάνηκε αρκετά περίεργο,καθ'ότι το Dlink με το ίδιο μήκος καλωδίου έκανε disconnects.Σημείωση-το traffic στο Ovis ήταν full-καθ'ότι νέος στο δίκτυο το έσκισε  :: 

Μόνη εξήγηση που μπορώ να δώσω είναι ότι η τροφοδοσία του Ovis είναι παραπάνω απ'όσο χρειάζεται για να πάρει απλά ρεύμα η συσκευή (βέβαια δεν έχω δει τα standards)

----------


## gvaf

50m  ::  

Τι διάολο με αέρα δουλεύει ?  ::

----------


## VFXCode

> Μου φάνηκε αρκετά περίεργο,καθ'ότι το Dlink με το ίδιο μήκος καλωδίου έκανε disconnects.


Σε φιλου το DLink παλι με 50μ καλωδιο του δινω 7 απο κατω τα οποια γινονται 4,5 στην ταρατσα.

----------


## bmf

> 50m  
> 
> Τι διάολο με αέρα δουλεύει ?


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## gvaf

Μόλις βάλαμε ένα σε ένα φίλο client με 20μ utp και δουλεύει άψογα .  ::

----------


## thanasisk30

> Τροφοδότησα το Ovislink μέσω UTP 50m τις προάλλες σε ένα φίλο,και ο κόμβος παίζει σταθερά εδώ και μερικές μέρες με το μαμίσιο τροφοδοτικό.Μου φάνηκε αρκετά περίεργο,καθ'ότι το Dlink με το ίδιο μήκος καλωδίου έκανε disconnects.Σημείωση-το traffic στο Ovis ήταν full-καθ'ότι νέος στο δίκτυο το έσκισε 
> 
> Μόνη εξήγηση που μπορώ να δώσω είναι ότι η τροφοδοσία του Ovis είναι παραπάνω απ'όσο χρειάζεται για να πάρει απλά ρεύμα η συσκευή (βέβαια δεν έχω δει τα standards)


Λοιπον παιδια δεν τολμησα να το πω γατι ισως να με παιρνατε με τις πετρες!!
Εχει δικιο ο aprin .Δουλευει σε μεγαλυτερη ταση.Το μετρησα και εβγαζε 14Volt σχεδον!Απλα εχω παλιο πολυμετρο(δεκαετιας 80)και η ενδειξη δεν ειναι ηλεκτρονικη αλλα με την βελονα και φοβηθηκα οτι αμα σας ελεγα κατι τετοιο θα λεγατε οτι δεν ισχυει κλπ.
Παντως στα standards που διαβασα γραφει για ταση λειτουργιας 12Volt.Τιποτα παραπανω.
Τελικα παιδια οτι κανουμε μονοι μας.Αν περιμενουμε απο τις εταιριες να ενημερωθουμε τοτε αλιμονο μας!!  ::

----------


## aprin

15 και κάτι βγάζει  ::

----------


## VFXCode

> 15 και κάτι βγάζει


Μην τον κοιτατε οταν δεν ειναι τπτ συνδεδεμενο πανω διοτι ειναι λογικο να βγαζει παραπανω.
Ετοιμος ειμαι να παρω ενα ...

----------


## aprin

Είναι συνδεδεμένο το πολύμετρο επάνω,επομένως είναι κλειστό το κύκλωμα

----------


## VFXCode

> Είναι συνδεδεμένο το πολύμετρο επάνω,επομένως είναι κλειστό το κύκλωμα


Το πολυμετρο θεωρητικα εχει απειρη αντισταση aka το κυκλωμα ειναι ανοιχτο  ::  .

----------


## aprin

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aprin
> 
> Είναι συνδεδεμένο το πολύμετρο επάνω,επομένως είναι κλειστό το κύκλωμα
> 
> 
> εχει απειρη αντισταση.


  ::

----------


## VFXCode

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από VFXCode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aprin
> 
> ...


οου γιες!!!!

----------


## ngia

> Παντως στα standards που διαβασα γραφει για ταση λειτουργιας 12Volt.Τιποτα παραπανω.


οι συσκευές που δουλεύουν στα 12 κατά πάσα πιθανότητα έχουν μετατροπέα σε κάποια χαμηλότερη τάση π.χ 3.3, οπότε συνήθως δουλεύουν και με χαμηλότερη τάση και ίσως και με υψηλότερη.
π.χ το wrt έχει ονομαστική τα 12volt αλλά παίζει από 10 ως 20volt

----------


## thanasisk30

> Είναι συνδεδεμένο το πολύμετρο επάνω,επομένως είναι κλειστό το κύκλωμα


Σωστοτατος!!
Θεωρητικα απειρη αντισταση αλλα πρακτικα υπαρχει!
Καπου ομως καποιοι χασανε την μπαλα..Εγω σας ανεφερα παραπανω οτι το ovislink ηταν συνδεδεμενο κανονικα(αρα κλειστο κυκλωμα εκ γενετης) και οτι στην ουσια μετρησα την ταση στα ακρα του(το εχω συνδεσει με κλεμα και μετρησα πανω στις βιδες της).

----------


## Telis

Λοιπον.. πηρα και εγω ενα V2 και το δουλευω client, καλειδωνει στα 11Mbit ( περιπου 5 πραγματικα ) και γενικα το βλεπω να ειναι ΟΚ.

Επεισης το δουλευω με το τροφοδοτικο του, αλλα ενδιαμεσα με καλωδιο ρευματος 2αρι στα 15 μετρα, χωρις κανενα προβλημα.


Καλο φαινεται  ::

----------


## RpMz

Παιδια το OVISLINK AIRLIVE ACCESS POINT WL-5460AP το έχετε δοκιμάσει να συνδεθεί πάνω σε D-link 900+ AP? Δουλέυει κανονικά?

----------


## papashark

ναι

----------


## coffeex

> ναι


++++++

----------


## smarag

ακομα και με mikrotik συνδέεται μια χαρούλα.

----------


## RpMz

thanx  ::

----------


## VFXCode

Τι διαφορα εχει το bridge mode απο το Client???

----------


## orfeas

πρέπει να είναι και το απέναντι άκρο σε bridge mode για να δουλέψει,
κάτι σαν Ad-Hoc δηλαδή

----------


## VFXCode

ok. Καταλαβα. Client ειναι ακριβως οπως του D-Link δηλαδη ετσι??

----------


## JB172

> ok. Καταλαβα. Client ειναι ακριβως οπως του D-Link δηλαδη ετσι??


Yeap.

----------


## houseclub

ας ριξει καποιος μια ματια...
Οι ρυθμισεις ειναι σωστες???

----------


## Telis

Νομιζω οτι ειναι καλυτερα να το βαλεις στο short preamp.
Εγω οταν το εβαλα εκει ηταν πιο καλα.

----------


## VFXCode

Μια χαρα ειναι. Μονο για το RTS Threshold ρωτα τον κομβουχο για να σου πει ποσο να βαλεις. Στο short και Long Preample νομιζω οτι αμα το βαλεις λαθος δεν παιζει καθολου.  ::  

Στην πραξη θα δεις αμα ειναι οκ  ::  .

----------


## aprin

Όποιος έχει χρησιμοποιήσει το συγκεκριμένο μηχανάκι,μήπως ξέρει να μετατρέψει το σήμα σε db?Λογικά τα βγάζει με αύξουσα σειρά,έπιασα από 13 εώς 55,ξέρει κάποιος;

----------


## JB172

Δεν το έχω ψάξει για μετατροπή του σήματος σε db, αλλά το μεγαλύτερο νούμερο είναι και το καλύτερο στο 5460. Λογικά πρέπει να πηγαίνει μέχρι το 100.

----------


## gkapou

> Όποιος έχει χρησιμοποιήσει το συγκεκριμένο μηχανάκι, μήπως ξέρει να μετατρέψει το σήμα σε db?Λογικά τα βγάζει με αύξουσα σειρά,έπιασα από 13 εώς 55,ξέρει κάποιος;


υποψιάζομαι οτι το νουμερο που δειχνει το ovislink ειναι 100 μειον τα db
με βαση την υποθεση εχουμε: 
αν βλεπουμε 13 
100 -x = 13 ειτε 100 - 13 = x και καταληγουμε να 
εχουμε 100 - 13 = 77 
και οι μοναδες εδω ειναι db στο τελικο αποτελεσμα.

αυτο συμφωνει (προερχεται απο ) τις παρατηρησεις μας

μπορει κανενας να ελεγξει την παραπανω υποθεση
δεν εχω παρα μονο αυτο για εξοπλισμο και τιποτα αλλο να κανω παρατηρηση με αλλο εξοπλισμο;

----------


## RpMz

Παιδιά έχω ένα μικρό προβληματάκι..
Έχω ενώση δύο Ovislink WL-5460AP μεταξύ τους.. Το ένα παίζει σε Client Mode συνδεδεμένω απάνω στο AP μου (Dlink 900) και το άλλο Ovislink παίζει σε AP mode για τις συσκευές του σπιτιού..
Το Laptop συνδέετε κανονικά στο δεύτερο AP και surfarei κανονικά στο AWMN. Αντίθετα, όποιο PDA και δοκίμασα, δεν μπορούν να συνδεθούν στο δεύτερο AP.. Είτε με Static IP είτε με DHCP..
Για DHCP Server έχω βάλει relay agent ώστε να μην "χτυπάει" ο DHCP Server του DLink μου, με του Ovislinκ, αλλά και disable που το έχω τα ίδια αποτελέσματα έχω...
Έχει να προτείνει κανείς τπτ?

----------


## trendy

To dhcp δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το ότι δε συνδέονται τα pda σου. Πρέπει πρώτα να συνδεθούν για να επικοινωνήσουν με τον dhcp server και να πάρουν ip κλπ.

----------


## RpMz

> To dhcp δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το ότι δε συνδέονται τα pda σου. Πρέπει πρώτα να συνδεθούν για να επικοινωνήσουν με τον dhcp server και να πάρουν ip κλπ.


Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα έχω και με το WAP54G μέσα στο σπίτι μου, και όταν ενεργοποιό τον DHCP Server παίζει ρολόι..  ::

----------


## trendy

Είναι σα να μου λες ότι ενώ δεν έχεις συνδέσει το καλώδιο στις ethernet κάρτες, μόλις ενεργοποιείς το dhcp παίζουν αυτόματα. 
Πρέπει πρώτα να συνδεθούν οι συσκευές με το access point και μετά θα προσπαθήσουν να πάρουν ρυθμίσεις από τον dhcp. Ίσως όταν ενεργοποιείς το dhcp ψάχνει και συνδέεται στο access point με το πιο ισχυρό σήμα στο σπίτι από μόνο του και νομίζεις ότι η κατάσταση στρώνει με τον dhcp.

----------


## Danimoth

Άβυσος..  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Βγηκε νεο firmware για το Ovislink Airlive WL-5460AP v2.



> AirLive WL-5460AP firmware e9 firmware, WinVista update and major changes, 2007/5/31


Μπορειτε να το κατεβασετε απο εδω http://www.airlive.com/wireless-download.htm#mn-5460ap
Και απο τον ftp μου, για οποιον θελει ftp://ftp.thunder.awmn/Files/Ovislink%2 ... v2_e9_http
Μια πρωτη ματια για τις αλλαγες μπορειτε να δειτε στο επισυναπτόμενο αρχειο.

----------


## Vigor

Και το manual του OvisLink AirLive WL-5460AP v2.

----------


## Vigor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aprin
> 
> Όποιος έχει χρησιμοποιήσει το συγκεκριμένο μηχανάκι, μήπως ξέρει να μετατρέψει το σήμα σε db?Λογικά τα βγάζει με αύξουσα σειρά,έπιασα από 13 εώς 55,ξέρει κάποιος;
> 
> 
> υποψιάζομαι οτι το νουμερο που δειχνει το ovislink ειναι 100 μειον τα db
> με βαση την υποθεση εχουμε: 
> αν βλεπουμε 13 
> 100 -x = 13 ειτε 100 - 13 = x και καταληγουμε να 
> ...


Τελικά έχουμε κάποια απάντηση στην παραπάνω υπόθεση?

Τι αναπαριστά η ένδειξη Signal κατά το Site Survey?

----------


## Vigor

Απαντώ ο ίδιος στην ερώτηση μου, καθώς το παραπάνω επιβεβαιώθηκε κατά την διαδικασία στόχευσης ενός client.

Το νούμερο που εμφανίζεται στο tab Site Survey του Ovislink WL-5460AP, παριστά το εξής:



```
Ένδειξη = 100 + Signal strength (in dB)
```

για παράδειγμα:


```
41 = 100 + (-59)
```

Οι μετρήσεις πραγματοποιήθηκαν με NetStumbler και κάρτα NEC Warpstar σε laptop και mode λειτουργίας 802.11b. Παράλληλα, ως κεραία των δοκιμών/συγκρίσεων χρησιμοποιήθηκε μια Pacific Wireless grid που χρησιμοποιείται για το link.
Τα αποτελέσματα των μετρήσεων/συγκρίσεων επιβεβαίωσαν την παραπάνω formula.

Κοιτώντας το γράφημα του NetStumbler, και παίρνοντας ως δεδομένο πως η κλίμακα του noise αρχίζει από την τιμή -100dB, μπορεί να δοθεί και η ερμηνεία πως η τιμή που εμφανίζει το Site Survey του OvisLink μπορεί να είναι και το SNR ή αλλιώς:



```
SNR = Power Signal/Power Noise in mW ->
SNR(dB) = log (Power Signal/Power Noise) in dBm ->
SNR(dB) = log (Power Signal) - log (Noise Signal)
```

Άρα στο παράδειγμά μας:


```
41 = -59 - (-100)
```

Ας με διορθώσει κάποιος αν έχω κάποιο λάθος στο συλλογισμό μου.

----------


## harrylaos

Παντως εχω παρατηρησει πως οταν πιανω καποιο ανοικτο AP με 50 σημα το οποιο παιζει b+g στα active clients συνηθως το λινκ ειναι 50-54mbps.
Αντιστοιχα οταν ειναι 20,32,40 κ.ο.κ. Δεν θα ελεγα πως ειναι ορθος και τεκμηριωμενος τροπος για να υπολογισεις αμεσα και γρηγορα το λινκ αλλα εχω κανει καποιες δοκιμες με φιλους και σχετικα οι τιμες του σηματος με τις τιμες του λινκ ειναι κατα μεγαλο ποσοστο ιδιες.

----------


## whitehat

> Βγηκε νεο firmware για το Ovislink Airlive WL-5460AP v2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AirLive WL-5460AP firmware e9 firmware, WinVista update and major changes, 2007/5/31
> 
> 
> Μπορειτε να το κατεβασετε απο εδω http://www.airlive.com/wireless-download.htm#mn-5460ap
> ...


Μην την βάλετε αυτη την έκδοση!! Έχει ΠΑΡΑ πολλά bug!

----------


## JB172

Βγήκε νέο firmware για το Ovislink WL-5460AP v2, το Νο 10.1 στις 21/8/2007
Κατεβάστε το από εδώ: http://driver.airlive.com/WL-5460APv...ttpupgrade.rar

@Edit 19/10/2007
Προσοχή έχει βγει νέο firmware 10.1 final release. Δείτε επόμενα post.

----------


## b-boy

Ερωτηση...Παίζει ρόλο δλδ τι firmware θα περάσουμε?πρέπει να περαστεί το firmware οπως και δήποτε?εχω πρόβλημα με ένα d-link το οποίο ενώ στο site survey βρίσκει το Ap όταν κάνω connect κάνει restart και μετά πάπαλα...τίποτα

edit:sorry που βγαίνω offtopic

----------


## JB172

> Ερωτηση...Παίζει ρόλο δλδ τι firmware θα περάσουμε?πρέπει να περαστεί το firmware οπως και δήποτε?εχω πρόβλημα με ένα d-link το οποίο ενώ στο site survey βρίσκει το Ap όταν κάνω connect κάνει restart και μετά πάπαλα...τίποτα
> 
> edit:sorry που βγαίνω offtopic


Λογικά για να βγάζουν νέα firmware, κάποιο/α bugs θα έχουν βρει ή κάνουν βελτιώσεις στο interface.
Ποιό d-link έχεις?

----------


## b-boy

> Λογικά για να βγάζουν νέα firmware, κάποιο/α bugs θα έχουν βρει ή κάνουν βελτιώσεις στο interface.
> Ποιό d-link έχεις?


 D-link 900ap+

----------


## costas43gr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από costas43gr
> 
> Βγηκε νεο firmware για το Ovislink Airlive WL-5460AP v2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AirLive WL-5460AP firmware e9 firmware, WinVista update and major changes, 2007/5/31
> 
> ...


Ετσι φαινετε, γιατι βλεπω πως το εχουν αφερεσει κι απο τα downloads....
Εχουν βγαλει νεο το e10.1, το εχω στον ftp & dc++

----------


## _^ThEo^_

Να ρωτησω κατι? Μπορω να συνδεσω το ap ως client mono? Δλδ θα μπορω να τραβηξω 20 μετρα καλωδιο utp crossover μεχρι την ταρατσα και απο εκει να συνδεσω το ap με μια grid κεραια? Τι καλωδιο θα χρειαστει για να συνδεσω το ap με την κεραία?

----------


## JB172

> Να ρωτησω κατι? Μπορω να συνδεσω το ap ως client mono? Δλδ θα μπορω να τραβηξω 20 μετρα καλωδιο utp crossover μεχρι την ταρατσα και απο εκει να συνδεσω το ap με μια grid κεραια? Τι καλωδιο θα χρειαστει για να συνδεσω το ap με την κεραία?


α) Μπορείς να συνδέσεις το AP ως client.

β) Utp straight χρειάζεσαι και όχι cross. Αντέχει στα 20 μέτρα να τροφοδοτηθεί από το ίδιο utp καλώδιο με handmade poe (εκτός και αν θέλεις να αγοράσεις το δικό του poe)

γ) Το καλώδιο που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις θα πρέπει να είναι LMR400 ή συμβατό. Οσο πιο μικρό είναι το μήκος του καλωδίου, τόσο μικρότερες απώλειες θα έχεις (προσοχή στους connectors που θα χρειαστείς από την κάθε πλευρά του καλωδίου)

----------


## marinos218

> Αντέχει στα 20 μέτρα να τροφοδοτηθεί από το ίδιο utp καλώδιο με handmade poe (εκτός και αν θέλεις να αγοράσεις το δικό του poe)


Το επιβεβαιώνω ότι δουλεύει μιά χαρά. Το έφτιαξα σήμερα έτσι, κόβοντας ένα παλιό μετασχηματιστάκι που είχα, και περνώντας το ρεύμα από το καφέ και μπλέ ζευγάρι του UTP που δέν χρησιμοποιούνται. Μήν δώσετε κανά 50άρι που θέλει το μαμά ΡΟΕ. Με ένα μετασχηματιστή στα 12v, λίγο μονωτική ταινία και 10 λεπτά δουλειά, είστε ΟΚ.

ΥΓ. Προσοχή μόνο τήν πολικότητα πώς θα τήν συνδέσετε. Το θετικό να πηγαίνει στο κέντρο του βύσματος, αλλιώς πάπαλα ovislink!

----------


## cdigital

Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να με καθοδηγήσει για το πως μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί ένα ovis για χρήση client, με τη χρήση static IP ? ( ΕΑΝ το απέναντι ΑΡ δεν έχει DHCP).
Ο μόνος τρόπος που κατάφερα να το συνδέσω είναι σε WISP mode, χρησιμοποιώντας 3 ΙΡ.

----------


## JB172

> Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να με καθοδηγήσει για το πως μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί ένα ovis για χρήση client, με τη χρήση static IP ? ( ΕΑΝ το απέναντι ΑΡ δεν έχει DHCP).
> Ο μόνος τρόπος που κατάφερα να το συνδέσω είναι σε WISP mode, χρησιμοποιώντας 3 ΙΡ.


α) Θα το βάλεις σε client mode.

β) Θα πας στο site survey και θα κάνεις connect στο AP που σου έδωσε τις static ips.
Κάντο μετά reboot.

γ) Μετά πήγαινε στο TCP/IP menu (οριζόντια)
Βάλε την 1η IP που σου έδωσε ο κομβούχος στο IP ADDRESS πχ. 10.42.62.51
Στο Subnet Mask βάλε ότι σου έδωσε ο κομβούχος. πχ 255.255.255.224
Στο Default Gateway θα βάλεις την ip του router που σου έδωσε ο κομβούχος πχ 10.42.62.1
Το DHCP θα το βάλεις στο disable
Στο DNS Server άστο κενό
Το Clone Mac Address άστο όπως είναι (000000000000) δηλαδή 12 μηδενικά.
Κατόπιν πάτα apply changes και μετά reboot.

δ) Μετά πήγαινε στο pc σου και βάλε στο TCP/IP την 2η IP που σου έδωσε ο κομβούχος πχ 10.42.62.52, το ίδιο subnet mask που έβαλες στο ovislink, το ίδιο Default gateway που έβαλες στο ovislink.
Στους DNS Servers βάλε ότι σου πει ο κομβούχος.

----------


## cdigital

Ναι, έτσι δουλεύει.
Ευχαριστώ.

*Επεξεργάστηκε από fon_hussan (23:07,01/09/07):
Κάποιες δημοσιέυσεις που αφορούσαν στήσιμο κόμβου με την συγκεκριμένη συσκευή και πρόοδο/προτάσεις εξοπλισμού για τον κόμβο αυτό, διασπάστηκαν και κατέληξαν εδώ (στην κατηγορία 'Τι στήνεται τώρα'):

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32938
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32938*

----------


## PIT

Πηρα το ovislink του εχω κανει το σεταρισμα να παιζει σε client mode, εχει κανει connect σε wireless router που παιζει dhcp αλλα στο status στο 

Internet Configuration βγαζει αυτα:
Connection Method : Getting ip from dhcp
Physical Address : την macaddress
IP Address : 0.0.0.0
Net Mask : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway : 0.0.0.0

Γιατι???? Αυτα τα 3 θα ειχαν τις ΙΡs και οχι μηδενικα  ::  
Ενω οταν συνδεομαι με το λαπτοπ μου δινει ΙΡs κανονικα. Τι μπορει να φταιει?

----------


## JB172

Στο TCP/IP γύρνα το dhcp σε client.

----------


## PIT

> Στο TCP/IP γύρνα το dhcp σε client.


Και αυτο σε client ειναι.  :: 
EDIT: Οπα Sorry δεν ηταν. Το εβαλα και επαιξε αλλα δεν μπορω να μπω με web στο ΑΡ.

Τι ρυθμισεις πρεπει να κανω για να το βαλω πανω στο Microtic??

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> Στο TCP/IP γύρνα το dhcp σε client.
> 
> 
> Το εβαλα και επαιξε αλλα δεν μπορω να μπω με web στο ΑΡ.


Είναι λογικό Βασίλη.
Ετσι δουλεύει ως client με την ρύθμιση TCP/IP->DHCP->CLIENT. Το pc σου παίρνει αυτόματη ip τώρα, ή του έχεις βάλει static?

----------


## PIT

Ναι Σωστα! Οποτε αν θελω να αλλαξω κατι του κανω ενα reset και περνα στις defult ρυθμισεις ετσι??

Τωρα στο microtic τι ρυθμισεις θα κανω για να δωσω και σε εναν αλλο φιλο μου (neo4)?? Με PPTP server ??

----------


## JB172

> Ναι Σωστα! Οποτε αν θελω να αλλαξω κατι του κανω ενα reset και περνα στις defult ρυθμισεις ετσι??


Σωστός! Τo κουμπάκι για το reset κράτησέ το πατημένο για 10-15 sec




> Τωρα στο microtic τι ρυθμισεις θα κανω για να δωσω και σε εναν αλλο φιλο μου (neo4)?? Με PPTP server ??


Κάποιος πιο σχετικός που να το έχει κάνει?

----------


## JB172

Βγήκε νέο firmware 10.1 final release: http://www.airlive.com/support/WL-5460A ... apv2.shtml

----------


## panxan

> Βγήκε νέο firmware 10.1 final release: http://www.airlive.com/support/WL-5460A ... apv2.shtml


Το φώρτωσες ή θα πάνε οι πελάτες για βρούβες?  ::  
Όταν του ξαναφώρτωσες το config file με τα settings, τα φώρτωσε κανονικά?

----------


## fengi1

Εντυπωση μου εκανε οι 21068 Προβολες στο post.  ::

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> Βγήκε νέο firmware 10.1 final release: http://www.airlive.com/support/WL-5460A ... apv2.shtml
> 
> 
> Το φώρτωσες ή θα πάνε οι πελάτες για βρούβες?  
> Όταν του ξαναφώρτωσες το config file με τα settings, τα φώρτωσε κανονικά?


Λοιπόν για να μην μπερδευόμαστε.
Στο site του κατασκευαστή γράφει να μην φορτωθεί αυτό το firmware αν το ovislink έχει το e9 ή το e10 firmware.
Η λύση είναι να φορτώσετε πρώτα το e8 firmware (βρίσκεται στο ίδιο link που έχω δώσει πιο πάνω) και κατόπιν να φορτωθεί το νέο firmware 10.1

----------


## panxan

Το χρησιμοποιώ ως ΑΡ και με την νέα αναβάθμιση παρέχει καλλίτερες δυνατότητες, κυρίως ώς προς την εκπομπή (διαβαθμίσεις σε 8,9,10,13,16 και 20db) και το log file (κατέγραφε παλιά διάφορα άσχετα ως προς το wlan τα οποία δεν χρειάζονταν)
Επίσης εκείνο το παλιοpassword επιτέλους δουλεύει.  ::

----------


## Lumens

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από _^ThEo^_
> 
> Αντέχει στα 20 μέτρα να τροφοδοτηθεί από το ίδιο utp καλώδιο με handmade poe (εκτός και αν θέλεις να αγοράσεις το δικό του poe)
> 
> 
> Το επιβεβαιώνω ότι δουλεύει μιά χαρά. Το έφτιαξα σήμερα έτσι, κόβοντας ένα παλιό μετασχηματιστάκι που είχα, και περνώντας το ρεύμα από το καφέ και μπλέ ζευγάρι του UTP που δέν χρησιμοποιούνται. Μήν δώσετε κανά 50άρι που θέλει το μαμά ΡΟΕ. Με ένα μετασχηματιστή στα 12v, λίγο μονωτική ταινία και 10 λεπτά δουλειά, είστε ΟΚ.
> 
> ΥΓ. Προσοχή μόνο τήν πολικότητα πώς θα τήν συνδέσετε. Το θετικό να πηγαίνει στο κέντρο του βύσματος, αλλιώς πάπαλα ovislink!


+1 για 35μ. καλώδιο, δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα, χρησιμοποιώντας το τροφοδοτικό της συσκευασίας.

(Πολύ καλό μηχανάκι αυτό το ovislink πάντως  ::  )

----------


## vagelisb52

ποιά εκδοση νά περάσω για να δουλεύει το μηχανάκι πήρα ενα κααινούργιο ειχε την ε9 και του περασα την ε8 και μετά την 10.1 αλλά πάπαλα.υπάρχει αλλο firmware e9-u και αλλο e10.1_u.με αυτο το 10.1 δεν κάνει connect σε ενα αδερφάκι του που εχει την e9 και το πήρα χτές απο το linkshop.Aς ξακαθαρίσει κάποιος ποιό περναμε τελικά

----------


## costas43gr

Αν το μπρικαρες, κατεβασε το recovery firmware και ξανα ζωντανεψετο...
Οσο για το αλλο, ειναι πολυ ερασιτεχνες τελικα στην ovislink, ενα σωστο firm δεν μπορουν να βγαλουν κι ολο ακυρωνουν το ενα και το αλλο.....  ::  
Αν σου δουλευει καλα με αυτο που εχει, αστο.....

----------


## Acinonyx

Πως κατεβάζει ρε παιδιά αυτό το μηχάνημα ισχύ στα 0dbm;

----------


## vagelisb52

απο που θα κατεβάσω το firmware recovery γιατι κολλησε αυτό κανει συνέχεια scan αν και βρίσκει το ap δεν συνδέεται.προσπάθησα να του περασω την ε8 αλλα δεν περνάει βγάζει σφάλμα.πήγα να περάσω την 10.1 πάλι το ιδιο σφάλμα.

----------


## costas43gr

Στο εστειλα με εμαιλ.

----------


## vagelisb52

ευχαριστώ κωστα για την αμεση απαντηση νομίζω οτι εχω κανει βλακεια για να περάσω την ε8 πρεπει να περάσω πρωτα το πρωτο αρχειο bin και μετα το ε8 bin,σωστα τα λέω γι αυτό μου βγάζει σφάλμα νομίζω θα το κοιτάξω το πρωί και σε ενημερώνω.

----------


## JB172

> Πως κατεβάζει ρε παιδιά αυτό το μηχάνημα ισχύ στα 0dbm;


Δυστυχώς δεν κατεβάζει. Μέχρι 8 dB πάει.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Πως κατεβάζει ρε παιδιά αυτό το μηχάνημα ισχύ στα 0dbm;
> 
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν κατεβάζει. Μέχρι 8 dB πάει.


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vagelisb52

κώστα περσα την e8 τελικά σωστα πρώτα το πρωτο αρχειο bin και μετά το δευτερο bin e8 και δουλευει σαν client.Αλλά με τρωει το σαρακι να του περάσω την 10.1.Την εχει περασει κάποιος και δουλευει σωστά σαν client?

----------


## costas43gr

Ελα να σου δωσω μια σκονη για το σαρακι, μπας και σε αφήσει....  ::   ::   ::  
Δεν το εχω δοκιμάσει πάντως....

----------


## vagelisb52

προσπαθω εδω και μερες να βγαλω ενα λινκ μακρινο με δυο 5460 αλλά δεν τα καταφερνω μια συνδεετε και μια κοβετε .Εχω αρκετό σημα κατα την γνώμη μου γυρω στα 38 εως 43 που δειχνει το 5460.Υπάρχει ενα προβλημα στα 8 χλμ απο τα 9 του συνολικού υπάρχει ενα μικρος ογκος δασους και μου κόβει την οπτική επαφή για 5 μέτρα περίπου.Απο την εμπειρεία σας το σημα δεν περνάει και ανακλάτε με αποτέλεσμα να μην εχω συνδεση αν και εχω αρκετό οπως ειπα παραπάνω αλλά πλασματικό?Οι κεραιες ειναι μια pacific 24ara και μια biquad διπλη.Σκεφτομαι να βάλω πιάτο απο την μια πλευρά αλλά δεν ξερω αν θα ξεπεράσω το εμπόδιο.Απο την εμπειρεία σας υπάρχει κάποια λυση.

----------


## costas43gr

Το ιδιο ακριβως προβλημα εχω κι εγω με ενα λινκ 16χιλ. και μια σειρα απο 4-5 λευκες....Οταν ειναι φουντωμένες το σημα δεν περνα και εχει connect-disconnect...
Τωρα που τους πέσανε τα φύλλα τους, ολα μια χαρά με σήμα 65-70 ....  ::   ::   ::  
Αρα ή πας ποιο ψηλά ή κουρεύεις τα δένδρα ψηλά....  ::   ::

----------


## JB172

++++ costas43gr
Ακόμα πιο αποτελεσματικό είναι να κάνεις τα δένδρα καυσόξυλα.  ::   ::   ::  
Χωρίς πλάκα τώρα, αν δεν έχεις καθαρή οπτική επαφή, δύσκολα τα πράγματα.

----------


## gadgetakias

Πολύ απλά, το νερό που διαθέτουν τα φύλλα των δέντρων, αποτελούν εμπόδιο, μιας και η συχνότητα των 2.4GHz είναι μικροκυματική..

----------


## Vigor

> Πολύ απλά, το νερό που διαθέτουν τα φύλλα των δέντρων, αποτελούν εμπόδιο, μιας και η συχνότητα των 2.4GHz είναι μικροκυματική..


Μα ακόμα και σ'αυτή την περίπτωση υπάρχει η λύση:

*http://j-walk.com/other/wifispray/ WiFi Speed Spray&am*
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=15883 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=15883 Internet

----------


## gvaf

> προσπαθω εδω και μερες να βγαλω ενα λινκ μακρινο με δυο 5460 αλλά δεν τα καταφερνω μια συνδεετε και μια κοβετε .Εχω αρκετό σημα κατα την γνώμη μου γυρω στα 38 εως 43 που δειχνει το 5460.Υπάρχει ενα προβλημα στα 8 χλμ απο τα 9 του συνολικού υπάρχει ενα μικρος ογκος δασους και μου κόβει την οπτική επαφή για 5 μέτρα περίπου.Απο την εμπειρεία σας το σημα δεν περνάει και ανακλάτε με αποτέλεσμα να μην εχω συνδεση αν και εχω αρκετό οπως ειπα παραπάνω αλλά πλασματικό?Οι κεραιες ειναι μια pacific 24ara και μια biquad διπλη.Σκεφτομαι να βάλω πιάτο απο την μια πλευρά αλλά δεν ξερω αν θα ξεπεράσω το εμπόδιο.Απο την εμπειρεία σας υπάρχει κάποια λυση.


Και εσύ ρε παιδί μου 8~9 Km link με grid και biquad ? Βάλε 2 πιατα και ξαναδές το .

----------


## vagelisb52

καλησπερα σε ολους εδω .Θα βάλω αυριο πιατο στην θέση της grid και θα δουμε τα αποτελέσματα μια και απο αυτή την πλευρά υπάρχει το εμπόδιο.Απο την αλλη πλευρά υπάρχει αρκετό ανοιγμα κάμπος με χαμηλό υψόμετρο σε σχέση με το εμπόδιο που ειναι στα 550 μέτρα και η θέση της grid τώρα 600 μέτρα περίπου.Απο την θεση του εμποδίου βλέπω πιάτο κάτω ολο τον κάμπο.Με τι στάθμη σηματος παιζει normal το 5460 απο την εμπειρεία σας.Κ'ωστα εσυ το λινκ στα 16 χιλμ με 5460 το εχεις και με τι κεραια παιζεις και τι σταθμη σηματος εχεις κατα μεσο ορο περιπου.

----------


## JB172

Το σήμα που έχεις στο ovislink (38 έως 43) είναι πολύ καλό για την απόσταση των 9 Km. Και 30 να έπιανες, πάλι δεν θα πρέπει να έχεις disconnections όταν έχεις καθαρή οπτική επαφή.

----------


## costas43gr

Δεν εχω ovislink, αλλα ταρατσοπισι με atheros καρτες. Αρχικα δοκιμασα με 2 wrt και παιξανε κανονικα...πριν μεγαλώσουν οι λεύκες.
Στο ξαναλέω, αν σε κοβουν δενδρα δεν μπορεις να κανεις πολλα πραγματα, παρα μονο να τα αποφύγεις αλλάζοντας θεση στις κεραίες, διαφορετικά θα εχεις αυτην την συμπεριφορά. Δεν ειναι θεμα εξοπλισμού, αλλά οπτικής επαφής.

----------


## vagelisb52

Ευχαριστώ κώστα για την απαντηση σου και την βοηθειά σου.Εκανα απο την ταράτσα της πόλης προς το υψωμα το χωριό μου ζούμ με βιντεοκάμερα και ειδα οτι με την μετακίνηση 15 μέτρα δεξιά αποφεύγω τα δένδρα τελείως και θα κάνω μάλλον σημερα καιρού επιτρέποντος τεστ.Παράλληλα φτιάχνω feeder οπως αυτό που εχει κάνει o Kyros (πολυ καλός) και θα βάλω πιάτο αντι για την grid που εχω και θα δω τι ψάρια θά πιάσω.Πιστευω με την οπτική επαφή τώρα να πάει σφαίρα γιατί το ενα σημείο ειναι ψηλά και εχω κάτω την πόλη πιάτο.over over

----------


## aspirin

Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω το συγκεκριμένο AP για να συνδέομαι στο wifi φίλου μου και να μοιραζόμαστε το ίντερνετ του. Βασικά με το λαπτοπ στην ταράτσα του σπιτιού μου τον πιάνω με 1-2 μπάρες. Οπότε λέω να πάρω το συγκεκριμένο και να το ανεβάσω στην ταράτσα σε ένα κουτάκι με τη γνωστή κατασκευή που έχω διαβάσει εδω μέσα  ::  .
Το θέμα είναι άλλο για μένα. Οκ το έφτιαξα. Πόση περίμετρο θα έχει το δίκτυο με την default κεραία του? Θα αντέξει στις καιρικές συνθήκες αν την αφήσω να προεξέχει απο το κουτάκι? Επίσης οι κεραυνοί με προβληματίζουν μην τυχόν κ μου κάψουν το pc. 

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να σκέφτομαι την αγορά μια περιμετρικής κεραίας με μεγαλύτερη εμβέλειας (omni directional λέγονται?). Το θέμα είναι πως θέλω να κρατήσω το budget χαμηλά και να έχω μια εμβέλεια περιμετρικά κάπου 500μέτρα βαριά βαριά. Κ αυτό γιατί στο μέλλον θα μαζέψω κ άλλα φιλαράκια που μένουν εκεί κοντά και θα κάνουμε ιντερνετική παρτούζα  :: . Το σπίτι μου βρίσκεται σε πολύ καλό σημείο βλέπει την πόλη γύρω γύρω χωρίς εμπόδια. Οπότε οι φίλοι μου θα με βλέπουν άνετα. Το παν είναι να βγάζει η συσκευή το πεδίο που θέλω με τη default κεραία

Υ.Γ.: Συγχωρήστε με για την ορολογία, αλλά δεν κατέχω πολύ το άθλημα.

----------


## panxan

> Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω το συγκεκριμένο AP για να συνδέομαι στο wifi φίλου μου και να μοιραζόμαστε το ίντερνετ του. Βασικά με το λαπτοπ στην ταράτσα του σπιτιού μου τον πιάνω με 1-2 μπάρες. Οπότε λέω να πάρω το συγκεκριμένο και να το ανεβάσω στην ταράτσα σε ένα κουτάκι με τη γνωστή κατασκευή που έχω διαβάσει εδω μέσα  .
> Το θέμα είναι άλλο για μένα. Οκ το έφτιαξα. Πόση περίμετρο θα έχει το δίκτυο με την default κεραία του? Θα αντέξει στις καιρικές συνθήκες αν την αφήσω να προεξέχει απο το κουτάκι? Επίσης οι κεραυνοί με προβληματίζουν μην τυχόν κ μου κάψουν το pc. 
> 
> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να σκέφτομαι την αγορά μια περιμετρικής κεραίας με μεγαλύτερη εμβέλειας (omni directional λέγονται?). Το θέμα είναι πως θέλω να κρατήσω το budget χαμηλά και να έχω μια εμβέλεια περιμετρικά κάπου 500μέτρα βαριά βαριά. Κ αυτό γιατί στο μέλλον θα μαζέψω κ άλλα φιλαράκια που μένουν εκεί κοντά και θα κάνουμε ιντερνετική παρτούζα . Το σπίτι μου βρίσκεται σε πολύ καλό σημείο βλέπει την πόλη γύρω γύρω χωρίς εμπόδια. Οπότε οι φίλοι μου θα με βλέπουν άνετα. Το παν είναι να βγάζει η συσκευή το πεδίο που θέλω με τη default κεραία
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Συγχωρήστε με για την ορολογία, αλλά δεν κατέχω πολύ το άθλημα.


Το συγκεκριμένο αλλά και όλα τα ρουτεράκια έχουν σίγουρα καλλίτερο σήμα από ένα laptop. 
Το να βάλεις όμως την κεραία απ' έξω δεν εγκυμονεί κινδύνους τόσο πολύ από τους κεραυνούς αλλά από το νερό. Άλλωστε αν μπει σε ένα πλαστικό κουτί δεν θα έχει μεγάλη διαφορά ως προς την εκπομπή/λήψη. Άσε δε που αν βάλεις από την αντίθετη πλευρά από τον απέναντί σου (μέσα στο κουτί) κάποια ανακλαστκή επιφάνεια (αλουμινόχαρτο π.χ.) θα βελτιώσεις περισσότερο την εκπομπή/λήψη προς αυτόν. 
Πάντως το έξοδο για μιά μικρή κεραία 60 ή 80 εκατοστών (ανάλογα την απόσταση) δορυφορικού τύπου συν feeder και καλωδιάκι για να το συνδέσεις με το ρουτερ, δεν θα ξεπεράσει τα 60€ και θα εξασφαλίσεις καλό σήμα και χωρίς παρεμβολές.

----------


## aspirin

Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Σίγουρα θα προσέξω το θέμα της στεγανοποίησης αν αφήσω την κεραία που έχει από κατασκευής. Δλδ θα το κάνω έτσι ώστε να προεξέχει μόνο η κεραιούλα και η υπόλοιπη συσκευή να είναι μέσα στο κουτί.

Η λύση του feeder είναι οκ. Αλλά ήθελα κάτι που να αυξάνει σε περίμετρο, γιατί με το feeder αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι για ένα μόνο σημείο στόχευση. Θέλω να "βλέπω" περιμετρικά.

----------


## panxan

> ...Θέλω να "βλέπω" περιμετρικά.


OK. Δηλαδή θα φτιάξεις ένα μικρό AWMN με τους φίλους σου (AspirinWMN) για να ιντερνετικές π...ζες. 
Επειδή θέλει δουλειά πως θα στηθεί (όλες οι π...ζες χρειάζονται οργάνωση και γνώσεις περί του θέματος) μήπως θα ήταν καλλίτερο να διαβάσεις λίγα πράγματα για τα ασύρματα δίκτυα πρώτα?

----------


## aspirin

Σωστά. Πρέπει να το μελετήσω περισσότερο το θέμα πρωτού κάνω κάτι πρόχειρο που θα μου δέσει τα χέρια αύριο μεθαύριο. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις. Πάντως το καλό είναι πως είμαι σε καλήθέση. Ναι ένα μικρό awmn θέλω να φτιάξω με φίλους.  ::

----------


## JB172

@aspirin
Βάλτε εσύ και ο φίλος σου από ένα ovislink+πιάτο+feeder για να συνδεθείτε μεταξύ σας πρώτα και αν μπουν και άλλοι φίλοι σας στο "παιχνίδι" φτιάξτε από ένα ταρατσοpc με 2+ ασύρματες κάρτες ο κάθε ένας σας και βάλτε και καμμία omni για να σας πιάνουν και οι φίλοι σας.

----------


## aspirin

Και γιατί να μη βάλω από τώρα μια omni ώστε στο μέλλον που θα μπούν κ άλλοι 2-3 φίλοι να μην αλλάζω hardware?

----------


## JB172

> Και γιατί να μη βάλω από τώρα μια omni ώστε στο μέλλον που θα μπούν κ άλλοι 2-3 φίλοι να μην αλλάζω hardware?


Μία omni για το AP + πιάτα για τους clients. ΝΑΙ  ::  
Omni + omni για τους clients. ΟΧΙ

----------


## aspirin

Οκ κατάλαβα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας.

----------


## _^ThEo^_

Παιδια θα παρω κατα πασα πιθανοτητα το μηχανημα και θα το λειτουργησω ως client και επειδη η αποσταση απο το ap ειναι 500 μετρα δεν θα χρειαστουν πανω απο 17db νομιζω.Αν παρω κεραια grid stella doradus 17db θα εχει διαφορα απο μια αντιστοιχη σε 24db.Αποτι βλεπω εχουν διαφορα στις διαστάσεις.Στους χρονους ping και στην αποδοση τους θα έχουν?
ευχαριστω

----------


## JB172

Μακριά από Stella Doradus 17 db.
Βάλε καμμία Pacific Wireless 24 db ή ακόμα καλύτερα πιάτο + feeder.
Η διαφορά είναι μεγάλη.

----------


## RpMz

SNMP υποστηρίζουν αυτα τα μαραφέτια?

----------


## tritsako

Εγώ πάντως παιδιά που το δουλεύω εδώ και λίγους μήνες, παίζει πολύ καλά.
 ::  Παρ'όλα αυτά, άμα ξέρει κανείς το νούμερο (Εγώ μετά από μία ρύθμιση που έκανα έπαιζα (*) στα 38 - 43) Sygnal, σε πια μονάδα μέτρησης είναι;
(*) Λέω έπαιζα γιατί τώρα είναι κάτω λόγο πτώση ιστού, χωρίς απώλειες, και Ovislink δουλεύει ακόμα.

 ::

----------


## harrylaos

Μαλλον, πιθανοτατα, ειναι απολαβη σηματος επι τις 100.

----------


## costas43gr

> SNMP υποστηρίζουν αυτα τα μαραφέτια?


Οχι απ'οτι έχω κοιτάξει στο web interface του, αλλά και στο manual του νέου firmware.

----------


## tritsako

Ευχαριστώ harrylaos,

νομίζω έχεις δίκιο.  ::

----------


## Vigor

> Παρ'όλα αυτά, άμα ξέρει κανείς το νούμερο (Εγώ μετά από μία ρύθμιση που έκανα έπαιζα (*) στα 38 - 43) Signal, *σε ποια μονάδα μέτρησης είναι*;


Η απάντηση στο ερώτημα σου βρίσκεται εμπεριστατωμένη εδώ:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=443365#p443365 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....443365#p443365 Internet




> Απαντώ ο ίδιος στην ερώτηση μου, καθώς το παραπάνω επιβεβαιώθηκε κατά την διαδικασία στόχευσης ενός client.
> 
> Το νούμερο που εμφανίζεται στο tab Site Survey του Ovislink WL-5460AP, παριστά το εξής:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Ένδειξη = 100 + Signal strength (in dB)
> ```
> ...

----------


## souzakias

γεια σας εχω το ruter fritzbox fon wlan 7140 annex A και το access point 5460 ap δεν μπορω να τα κανω να συνδεθουν δωστε της γνωσεις σας παρακαλω τι δεν κανω σωστα

----------


## The Undertaker

μάλλον κάτι κάνεις λάθος εσυ....  :: 


```
Hardware Reviews 
Εντυπώσεις από εξοπλισμό που δοκιμάστηκε

Moderator: Συντονιστές
```

----------


## souzakias

τι κανω αυτο ψαχνω  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

δοκίμασε να το postαρεις εδώ: 



```
Troubleshooting 
Προβλήματα που παρουσιάζονται στον εξοπλισμό και προτάσεις για την επίλυσή τους
Moderator: Συντονιστές
```

----------


## orfeas

Από τότε που πήρα το 5460 είχα παρατηρήσει ότι οι LAN θύρες έχουν διαφορετικό όνομα (LAN+WAN).
Δεν χρειάστηκε μέχρι τώρα αλλά μήπως το μηχανάκι αυτό μπορεί να κάνει routing μεταξύ LAN και WAN
δλδ μήπως μπορεί να δεχτεί πάνω του δυο διαφορετικά δίκτυα ??? (aka wrt)
και μήπως είναι bridged wireless με LAN ενώ το WAN είναι αλλού ?? Αν ναι σωθήκαμε...
Το εχει δοκιμάσει κανείς ? Είναι πολύ ψηλά στην ταράτσα και φοβάμαι τις δοκιμές....

----------


## tritsako

Καλησπέρα orfeas και Χρόνια Πολλά,

η ερώτησή σου είναι πολύ καλή, ωστόσο σου στέλνω ένα τρίφυλλο .pdf με σημαντικές λεπτομέρειες για το τι μπορεί να κάνει το 5460.

Καλά πειράματα αλλά σε χαμηλά ύψη.

----------


## orfeas

[attachment=0:82f13]wisp.jpg[/attachment:82f13]

```
WISP Mode: The WISP mode is similar to Client Mode. IP sharing function is added so you can
share the WISP connection with many PCs.
```

Φαντάζομαι εννοεί να κάνει ΝΑΤ και να φαίνεται προς τα έξω μία και μόνο IP μασκάροντας τις εσωτερικές.
Όμως για να κάνει NAT δεν πρέπει να μπορεί να πάρει διαφορτικές IP στο LAN και στο wireless?
Ε, αυτό ψάχνω.

(σχεδόν: routing κάνει ?? )

----------


## baskin

Στο mode WISP κάνει routing ουσιαστικά αλλά μόνο με NAT. Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι αν μπορείς να καρφώσεις την εξωτερική IP (του wireless) ή πρέπει να την παίρνει μόνο από DHCP.

----------


## orfeas

> Στο mode WISP κάνει routing ουσιαστικά αλλά μόνο με NAT.


λίγο πιο λιανά αυτό??
Αν το μέσα υποδίκτυο είναι πχ 10.10.10.176/29 και το ρούτερ έχει ip=10.10.10.177
και το έξω είναι 10.10.10.0/26 με το ρούτερ στην ip=10.10.10.1
τι ουσιαστική διαφορά θα έχει το nat από το απλό routing?

----------


## baskin

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από baskin
> 
> Στο mode WISP κάνει routing ουσιαστικά αλλά μόνο με NAT.
> 
> 
> λίγο πιο λιανά αυτό??
> Αν το μέσα υποδίκτυο είναι πχ 10.10.10.176/29 και το ρούτερ έχει ip=10.10.10.177
> και το έξω είναι 10.10.10.0/26 με το ρούτερ στην ip=10.10.10.1
> τι ουσιαστική διαφορά θα έχει το nat από το απλό routing?


Δεν θα ρουτάρετε κανονικά το εσωτερικό σου δίκτυο. Θα γίνεται NAT και θα φαίνεται σαν όλα τα connections να προέρχονται από τον 10.10.10.1.

Επίσης δεν θα είναι προσβάσιμα τα συστήματα του εσωτερικού δικτύου από έξω, παρά μόνο με port forwarding.

ΝΑΤ = Network Address Translation.

Ουσιαστικά το εσωτερικό σου δίκτυο θα είναι αόρατο στους έξω που θα βλέπουν μόνο το 10.10.10.1.

----------


## septic

μπορει καποιος να κανει post δυο screenshots απο τα settings :
- client mode settings 
- wireless advance setting

και μια προχειρη εξηγηση τη κανουμε με τα rts threadshold, preamble long short, e.g. 

δοκιμασα με ενα pc με μια pci και το σημα ηταν καλο και σταθερο..και εκανα στοχευση καλη.

τωρα που πεταξα το ovislink επανω δεν συνδεεται.... ενώ πριν κανω την στοχευση συνδεοταν και καθε 10 sec αποσυνδεοταν το ovislink...

----------


## tritsako

Kαλημέρα septic,

Στο client mode setting αν έχεις Band 2.4Ghz και Channel Number : Auto, δεν πρέπει να έχεις προβλημα.
Όσο για τα advance setting άφησε τα default και παιζει πολύ καλα.

Μαλλων επάνω δεν κάνεις καλύ στοχευση, ή δεν έχεις καλη ορατοτητα.

Δοκίμασε πάλι.

Φιλικά
tritsako

----------


## tritsako

Καλημέρα,

τελικά το Ovislink WL-5460AP άντεξε στις αρνητικές θερμοκρασίες !!!!!

----------


## harrylaos

Υπαρχει και προβλημα λογω κακοκαιριας μερικες φορες. Ειχα τελειο σημα 40, και ουτε με 4kb/sec δεν τραβαγα, Ασε που σε αλλους κομβους δεν συνδεονταν...
Παντως ειναι οτι πρεπει Για εξοπλισμο client.

----------


## vassilischr

Υπάρχει κάποιος που να λειτουργεί το Ovislink σε WISP mode? 
Λειτουργεί το i-call σε αυτήν την περίπτωση και αν ναί πώς; 
Οσο και να έχω προσπαθήσει δεν το έχω καταφέρει.  ::  Αν και αυτός που καλείς σε ακούει εσύ δεν μπορείς να τον ακούς.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Παντως ειναι οτι πρεπει Για εξοπλισμο client.


Άθλιο είναι..

Δεν κατεβάει ισχύ κάτω από 8dBm

----------


## coffeex

> Υπαρχει και προβλημα λογω κακοκαιριας μερικες φορες.


Το συγκεκριμένο ovislink το έχουν κάποιοι γνωστοί μου και δεν είχαν ποτέ πρόβλημα στις ακραίες συνθήκες από χιόνια μέχρι και τον καύσωνα του καλοκαιριού.
Μήπως στην περίπτωσή σου φταίει κάτι άλλο;

----------


## alekos1986

Θέλω να μπω μέσα στο access point (air live wl-5460ap v2) και να κάνω κάποιες ρύθμισης αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πως γίνεται ξέρει κανείς?

----------


## JB172

Θα βάλεις στο pc σου μία ip 192.168.100.X εκτός από την 192.168.100.252 που είναι του ovislink.
Μετά θα πας στον web browser σου και θα πληκτρολογίσεις την ip 192.168.100.252

----------


## panxan

> Θέλω να μπω μέσα στο access point (air live wl-5460ap v2) και να κάνω κάποιες ρύθμισης αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πως γίνεται ξέρει κανείς?


Το έχουμε λιώσει το θέμα εδώ

*Edit από JB172 2/4/2008 14:27
Μετακινήθηκαν όλες οι δημοσιεύεσεις (3) από παρόμοιο θέμα, στο παρόν θέμα*

----------


## hercoulis

Καλησπέρα

Έχω και εγώ το wl5460ap v2 και θέλω να το ρυθμίσω έτσι ώστε να συνδεθεί σε ένα δίκτυο που υπαρχή internet. Μέχρι στιγμής έχω καταφέρει και το έχω συνδέσει στο ασύρματο δίκτυο που θέλω. Αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει να το ρυθμίσω ώστε να μου βγάλει internet στο pc που είναι συνδεδεμένο. Μεταφορά δεδομένων έχω αλλά δεν έχω internet. Τι ρυθμισεις θα πρέπει να κάνω?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## septic

τελικα η grid αλλαχτηκε με πιατο 80cm και το λινκ με iosifeli ειναι οκ..

----------


## tritsako

Καλησπέρα hercoulis,

Στο OvisLink το πιό "σωστό" για να έχεις Internet είναι να το βάλεις σε WISP mode και χρήση του DHCP αλλά και DHCP και στο τοπικό σου δίκτιο.
 ::

----------


## jkarabas

Παιδιά καλησπέρα, το Ovislink το έχει ένας φίλος μου και δεν μπόρεσε ποτέ να το δουλέψει σε WISP Mode.
O costas43gr εάν θυμάτε το γνωρίζει το θέμα.
Το συζητήσαμε αρκετά το θέμα αυτό. Μάλιστα εγώ δούλευα 1 χρόνο σχεδόν το ΕΖ3 με WISP Mode και έπαιζε άψογα.
Φυσικά απο τότε που έμαθα ότι η συσκευή αυτήν αδυνατεί να κάνει ουσιαστικό routing με 2 interfaces (LAN και WAN) , έχασα πάσα ιδέα.
Ακόμη να λυθεί το πρόβλημα που του δημιουργήθηκε.
Εάν θέλετε πάντως μπορώ να σας δείξω print screen του ΕΖ3 με το wisp mode.

----------


## θανάσης

Τώρα το είδα νέο Firmware (14/03/200 :: 
http://www.airlive.com/support/WL-5460A ... apv2.shtml

----------


## Vigor

> WL-5460AP v2 e11 firmware for EU release note
> ---------------------------------------------
> 1. Add Gateway mode.
> 2. Add Telnet (CLI) function.
> 3. Add Traffic Control (QoS).
> 4. Add Site Survey to all modes.
> 5. Add Signal Survey in Active Wireless Client page.


Το δοκίμασε κανείς να μας πει τις εντυπώσεις του?

----------


## θανάσης

Το έβαλα έχω την αίσθηση ότι δουλεύει καλύτερα, στο site survey έχουν βάλει το signal survey που ανανεώνει συνέχεια το σήμα του σταθμού που λαμβάνει, έτσι δεν χρειάζεται να πατάς συνέχεια το κουμπί για να φέρεις την κεραία.  ::

----------


## Moho

Παρεπιπτόντως, το firmware που αναφέρει παραπάνω ο φίλος



> Τώρα το είδα νέο Firmware (14/03/200
> http://www.airlive.com/support/WL-5460A ... apv2.shtml


είναι η ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ έκδοση του e11 που έχει βγάλει η AirLive.

Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Απλούστατα, αν κάποιος είχε βιαστεί να flashάρει
την ΠΡΩΤΗ εκδοση που είχε ανέβει στο site πριν τις 14/03/2008,
τότε θα είδε μειωμένη ευαισθησία και θα απογοητεύτηκε (όπως εγώ).

Άρα για τους κατόχους του εν λόγω μηχανακίου, συνίσταται να
κατεβάσουν και να βάλουν αυτή την ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ βελτιωμένη έκδοση
(αν και με το ίδιο version number) από την ανωτέρω διεύθυνση  ::

----------


## jim08

παιδια καλησπερα θελω να ρωτησω κατι το συγκεκριμενο AP οταν δουλευει σε client mode κανει αναζητηση (scan) για κοντινα δίκτυα μεσω του web interface του η μεσω καποιου software οπως το netstumber η και τα δυο ? 
περιμενω απαντηση σας 
βασικα η απορια μου ειναι αν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και σαν εξοπλισμος για scanning

----------


## JB172

> παιδια καλησπερα θελω να ρωτησω κατι το συγκεκριμενο AP οταν δουλευει σε client mode κανει αναζητηση (scan) για κοντινα δίκτυα μεσω του web interface του η μεσω καποιου software οπως το netstumber η και τα δυο ? 
> περιμενω απαντηση σας 
> βασικα η απορια μου ειναι αν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και σαν εξοπλισμος για scanning


Μέσω του web interface κάνεις το site survey.
Για scan κάνει αλλά δεν κάνει active scan όπως με μία ασύρματη κάρτα και το netstumbler. Για να το βάλεις ως client δεν θα στο πρότεινα μιας και δεν μπορεί να κατεβάσει ισχύ κάτω από 8 db χωρίς την προσθήκη ενός module (που και με αυτό όμως κατεβάζει ισχύ μέχρι τα 3 db)

----------


## jim08

ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε για την αμεση απαντηση σου !!!

----------


## Tsakonas1982

Jim...θαλεγα για σκαναρισμα να δοκιμασεις κατι πιο φτηνο...εαν το θες για μιας χρησης...και απο την αλλη το ovislink δεν εχει και την καλυτερη ευαισθησια...u know better

----------


## jim08

παιδια καλησπερα λοιπον θα μπω κατευθειαν στο θεμα 
πηρα και γω το ovislink του εκανα αναβαθμιση με το τελευταιο firmware εφοσον το εβαλα σε client mode μπηκα σαν client στο router του αδερφου μου αλλα επρεπε να εχω 2 pc πανω στο ovislink για να μπω στο ιντερνετ δηλαδη
το ενα pc ειχε μονο προσβαση στο ovislink στο web interface και οχι στο ιντερνετ
ενω το δευτερο pc ειχε προσβαση μονο στο internet και δεν εμπαινε με τπτ στο ovislink.
Τωρα παμε στο χειροτερο ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΟ OVISLINK
τι reset εκανα ουτε καν το βλεπω ρε παιδια αμα μπορειτε βοηθηστε με λιγο και στις δυο περιπτωσεις για την πρωτη περιπτωση μηπως πρεπει να παιξω σε αλλο mode ωστε να εχω και νετ και προσβαση στο ovislink απο το ιδιο pc e?
και οσο για το ovislink τι στο καλο να κανω να δουλεψει ?

----------


## jim08

βλεπω το ovislink οκ το διορθωσα σχετικα με το προβλημα του να εχω και νετ και προσβαση στο ovislink απο το ιδιο pc πως μπορω να το λυσω?

----------


## costas43gr

Είναι προφανές πως πρέπει όλα να είναι στο ίδιο subnet, κοινώς να έχουν το ίδιο range ip's . Δ.λ.δ να δώσεις στο ovislink μια ip από το subnet που δουλεύεις τώρα σαν δίκτυο και όχι την δικιά του.

----------


## jim08

φιλε το καταλαβα απο εχθες σκετικα με το subnet απλα το αλλαζω καθε φορα και ειμαι οκ εκτος και αν βαλω 2 λαπτοπ επανω  ::  ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου . 
Αυτο το airlive κανει τα παντα θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας σχετικα με την ισχυ ειναι βλαβερη ρε παιδια ? το εχω χαμηλωμενο βεβαια στα 7db αλλα πχ εαν το δουλευω σε μεγαλη ισχυ 20db οχι με εξωτερικη αλλα με εσωτερικη κεραια ειναι κακο ?
βλαβερη σχετικα με την ρυπανση του ραδιοφασματος το καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι οσο πιο μεγαλη ειναι , εννοω σχετικα με τον οργανισμο μας  ::  ε?

----------


## tritsako

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,


έκανα version update στο Ovislink σε v e11και πήγαν όλα καλά.  ::

----------


## Tsakonas1982

> φιλε το καταλαβα απο εχθες σκετικα με το subnet απλα το αλλαζω καθε φορα και ειμαι οκ εκτος και αν βαλω 2 λαπτοπ επανω  ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου . 
> Αυτο το airlive κανει τα παντα θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας σχετικα με την ισχυ ειναι βλαβερη ρε παιδια ? το εχω χαμηλωμενο βεβαια στα 7db αλλα πχ εαν το δουλευω σε μεγαλη ισχυ 20db οχι με εξωτερικη αλλα με εσωτερικη κεραια ειναι κακο ?
> βλαβερη σχετικα με την ρυπανση του ραδιοφασματος το καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι οσο πιο μεγαλη ειναι , εννοω σχετικα με τον οργανισμο μας  ε?


στο plugmein εχει ενα διαγραμμα οπου δειχνει απο ποιο σημειο και μετα η εκπομπη γινεται βλαβερη...τσεκαρε το..  ::

----------


## jim08

καλησπερα φιλε το διαβασα και ειδα πως γραφει πως στα 10mw/cm2 προκαλει προβληματα τι ακριβος ειναι το cm2 επισης να πω πως το ovislink το εχω με ισχυ 9db που απο τι ειδα αντιστιχει σε 7,94mw και επισης εχω ενα speedtouch 585 το οποιο ειδα πως εχει ισχυ 200mw . Τελικα τι γινεται ειναι βλαβερα αυτα? να επισημανω το ovislink ειναι στο ενα δωματιο και το speedtouch στο αλλο.
επισης θελω να ρωτησω ποσα mw ειναι 1watt ?

----------


## tripkaos

αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι κυβικο εκατοστο το cm²
επισης 1watt = 1000 miliwatt

----------


## jim08

απο τι ειδα στα κινητα η ισχυ ειναι 1 με 2watt πανω κατω 2000mw οποτε με καθυσυχαζει οτι το ovislink εχει ισχυ 7,9mw στα 9db
ακομα ομως δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι το plugme in γραφει πως τα 10mw ειναι βλαβερα ? μηπως λογο αποστασης cm2 
που λογικα ειναι λιγοτερο και απο ενα εκατοστο ? δηλαδη καπου στα 10εκατοστα εγω δεν πρεπει να διατρεχω κινδυνο σωστα ?
επισης διαβασα καπου οτι για τα 10εκατοστα που απεχω απο το ovislink εφοσων εχει ισχυ στα 9 η εξασθενιση ειναι 60db δηλαδη 60-9= -51 οποτε λογικα δεν δεχομαι απολυτος τιποτα σωστο αυτο ?

----------


## papashark

Xαλαρώστε....

Αν συγκρίνετε το ovislink με κάτω από 100mw με ένα κινητό που παίζει στο 1W, όπου το πρώτο παίζει σε απόσταση από 1 και βάλε μέτρο, ενω το κινητό στον 1 και μόνο πόντο, η σύγκριση είναι εξαιρετικά ετεροβαρής κατά του κινητού....

Ειδικά λόγο απόστασης και μόνο, συγκρίνετε 1W του κινητού, με 0.000001W (ή 0.0001mw) του ovislink ή οπιασδήποτε άλλης wifi συσκευής στο 1 μέτρο.

----------


## jim08

papashark μολις διαβαζα το υπεροχο αρθρο σου στο myphone σχετικα με τα db και κατα ποσο εξασθενει το σημα ανα καπια μετρα πραγματι πολυ ενδιαφερον και απο τι καταλαβα δεν διατρεχουμε κανενα κινδυνο μπορεις να μου πεις αν το εχεις σε καπιο site εκτος του myphone θελω να το εκτυπωσω γιαυτο.

----------


## papashark

Πρόσεξε, το ότι δεν διατρέχουμε κανένα κίνδυνο δεν μπορώ να το πω με σιγουριά, πιστεύω ότι δεν διατρέχουμε. Αν τελικά βρεθεί κάτι στο απώτερο μέλλον, δεν αποκλείετε, αν και από οτι φαίνετε οι πιθανότητες εξαφανίζονται με τον ίδιο ρυθμό που εξαφανίζετε και η ισχύ  :: 

Βέβαια το παράδειγμα αξιωματικών γεφύρας (πλοίων) και πύργων ελέγχων (αεροδρομίων), που εκτίθονται σε σήματα της τάξεις των 4GHz kai 9GHz από τα ραντάρ και δεν πεθαίνουν από λευχαιμία και άλλες σχετικές ασθένειες, μάλλον ισχυροποιεί την άποψη ότι ο κίνδυνος δεν είναι τότο μεγάλος.

Δεν νομίζω να το έχω και πουθενά αλλού.

----------


## jim08

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.. 9GHz είπες  :: 
α κατι ακομα κανα firmware για το ovislink να ριχνει τη ισχυ στα 0db ωστε να μην μολυνουμε το ραδιοφασμα ? 
εχω περασμενο το τελευταιο το οποιο αν θυμαμαι καλα την ριχνει εως 8 μονο  ::

----------


## θανάσης

((Βέβαια το παράδειγμα αξιωματικών γεφύρας (πλοίων) και πύργων ελέγχων (αεροδρομίων), που εκτίθονται σε σήματα της τάξεις των 4GHz kai 9GHz από τα ραντάρ και δεν πεθαίνουν από λευχαιμία και άλλες σχετικές ασθένειες, μάλλον ισχυροποιεί την άποψη ότι ο κίνδυνος δεν είναι τότο μεγάλος.))

Στα πλοία είναι μέσα σε κλωβό μεταλλικό, και στα αεροδρόμια κάτω από τις κεραίες. Τα πεδία είναι ελάχιστα και στης 2 περιπτώσεις.
Μήπως φεύγουμε από το θέμα Ovislink AirLive Access Point WL-5460AP.

----------


## kostas_wow

παιδιά είναι καλή επιλογή για client ; είμαι καινούργιος σε αυτά και δεν έχω πολύ εμπειρία! δώστε μου τα φώτα σας!

----------


## tritsako

kostas_wow καλος ήρθες,


για αρχή και για client είναι - νομίζω - ένα από τα ποιό καλά.
εγώ το έχω και "άντεξε" και στις αρνιτικές θερμοκρασίες (Χίονια).  ::

----------


## kostas_wow

καλώς σας βρήκα ! 

ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου ! 
σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω αυτο

είναι καλή επιλογή ; 

εάν ναι, ποια θα είναι η κατάλληλη κεραία για αυτό το πακέτο ;

ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων  ::

----------


## tritsako

όπως θα δείς το πακέτο περιλαμβάνει συσκευή, pigtail, και feeder. Μερικά πακέτα έχουν και POE.
Αυτό που θα χρειαστεί μετά είναι ένα πιάτο 60' ή 80.

Πριν όμως από όλα αυτα, έχεις κάνει κανένα scan για να δείς τί πέζει στην περιοχή σου, και να μην άδικα έξοδα?
Αν όχι τοτε, πρώτα κάνε scan και μετά συνεχίζεις.

Μην βίαζεσε, ρήξε μία ματια στο παρακάτω και μετά προχωρας.  ::  

http://info.awmn/images/stories/Tutoria ... gMeIn2.pdf

----------


## costas43gr

Μια χαρά είναι για σύνδεση πελάτη, η κεραία είναι αυτό *LanPoynt Feeder 9dB (2.4GHz)* στο πακέτο και το μόνο που θέλει ακόμα για να είναι κομπλέ το πακέτο, είναι ένα δορυφορικό πιάτο 60'' ή 80'' από κάποιο κατάστημα με ηλεκτρονικά-δορυφορικά. Το τοποθετείς στην θέση για το lnb και είσαι έτοιμος, εφόσον ρυθμίσεις την στόχευση και την πόλωση σωστά.
Να προτιμήσεις πιάτο με μακρυά βάση στήριξης στον ιστό, για να μπορείς να δώσεις αρκετή κλήση στο πιάτο αν χρειαστεί προς τα κάτω.
Ενδεικτικά εδώ χρησιμοποιούμε τα 80αρια αλουμινίου Gilbertini που κάνουν και για μελλοντική αναβάθμιση σου σε κόμβο κορμού.

----------


## kostas_wow

Το link ειναι νεκρο φιλε μου  ::  

όσο για το scan, δεν έχω κάνει ! πώς θα κάνω αν δεν έχω τον εξοπλισμό;  ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Το link ειναι νεκρο φιλε μου  
> 
> όσο για το scan, δεν έχω κάνει ! πώς θα κάνω αν δεν έχω τον εξοπλισμό;


http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tut ... gMeIn2.pdf εδώ το βλέπεις ιντερνετικα...

----------


## kostas_wow

έχω δηλώσει θέση στο wind, έχω κοιτάξει για γειτονικους κόμβους, και αυτό που μου λείπει είναι εξοπλισμός !

----------


## tritsako

Τότε kostas_wow για αρχή μπορεις να δοκιμάσης.

 ::

----------


## vagelisb52

Παιδια καλησπερα Εχω ενα προβλημα με το 5460.Το δουλευω σαν client σε ενα τοπικο δικτυο και δεν μπορω να στειλω internet απο το router speedtuch στον απεναντι client που ειναι συνδεμένοι πανω σε ενα accesspoint E-zy.Στο δικτυο το βλέπω το router κανονικά μεσου interface αλλά δεν μου δινει ιντερνετ.Εχω πάνω την vesrion e9eu εβαλα και τις καινουργιες αλλά δεν συνδεονταν παλι.Θελει κάποια αλλη ρυθμιση επιπλεον η σε κάποια αλλη κατασταση mode?

----------


## θανάσης

Νέο firmware AirLive WL-5460APv2 firmware e13 firmware ,2008/5/14
http://www.airlive.com/support/WL-5460A ... rmware.rar
Συγνώμη αλλά κάτι γίνετε, έχει ένα text που γράφει Do not use e13 firmware, some older shipped bootload could not campatible with this firmware. It makes the device crashed. Και δεν περιέχει file με firmware.  :: 
Αυτό θα πει ξεφτίλα.  ::  Αφού δεν έχουνε καινούργιο γιατί το βάζουνε στη σελίδα.  ::

----------


## Vigor

Το οποίο το αποσύρανε.


```
Do not use e13 firmware, some older shipped bootload could not campatible with this firmware. It makes the device crashed.
```

----------


## θανάσης

έχεις δίκιο στα FAQ γράφουν Notify: 
The e13 firmware might cause damage to AP with old bootloader. Please do not upgrade with this firmware if you have download already.

----------


## vagelisb52

συγνωμη που επανέρχομαι μπορει να βοηθήσει κάποιος ποια ρυθμιση θελει το AP5460v2 για να δουλευει ωσ πυλη ιντερνετ σε ενα τοπικό δικτυο εχω περάσει την version e10 απο την e9 που ειχα σαν client δεν δουλευει το βλέπω στο δικτυο αλλα δεν εχω ιντερνετ στο laptop και στον πολογιστή μου απο to Ap που συνδεομαι στο σπιτι.

----------


## vagelisb52

οκ λυθηκε το προβλημα με την version e11 δουλευει αλλα αυτη που εχει τωρα στο επισημο site

----------


## Vigor

Και το direct url για τις διάφορες εκδόσεις Firmware του WL-5460AP v2.

----------


## vagelisb52

Γνωριζει κάποιος φιλος ποσο πρεπει να ειναι η τιμή του ACK μεταξύ δυο AP5460v2 οταν η αποσταση του λινκ ειναι 9 Km .Γιατί διαβάζω εδω στο forum οτι ειναι στα συν του μηχανήματος να ρυθμίζει το ACK.

----------


## JB172

Που θα κάνεις βρε αθεόφοβε link 9 Km με ovislink?  ::

----------


## tritsako

vagelisb52 καλησπέρα,

για τέτοιες αποστασεις δες και το παρακάτω link 

http://www.ovislink.ca/wireless/WH-5410G-30.htm

 ::   ::  

Τέτοιες wireless αποστάσεις αποφεύγοντε και δεν γίνεται, τότε μόνο πάνω από θάλασσα.

----------


## JB172

Και φυσικά είναι παράνομη στην Ελλάδα η ισχύ πάνω από 20 dBm (100 mWatt) στους 2.4 GHz.

----------


## vagelisb52

και ομως εκανα φιλρακι link και παιζει με δυο κεραιες grid paccific 24dbi .εχω 4ms point to point .εγω ρωτησα για το ACK αν ξερει κάποιος την τιμη για μακρινες αποστασεις αν μπορουσα να κανω το ping 3ms.

----------


## JB172

> και ομως εκανα φιλρακι link και παιζει με δυο κεραιες grid paccific 24dbi .εχω 4ms point to point .εγω ρωτησα για το ACK αν ξερει κάποιος την τιμη για μακρινες αποστασεις αν μπορουσα να κανω το ping 3ms.


Link έκανες. Με πόση ισχύ παίζεις ξέρεις?

----------


## gadgetakias

> και ομως εκανα φιλρακι link και παιζει με δυο κεραιες grid paccific 24dbi .εχω 4ms point to point .εγω ρωτησα για το ACK αν ξερει κάποιος την τιμη για μακρινες αποστασεις αν μπορουσα να κανω το ping 3ms.


Δεν ξέρω για ποιό λόγο δεν σου αρέσουν τα 4ms και θες μικρότερη τιμή, αλλά γενικά όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η απόσταση αυξάνεις και την τιμή του ACK.
Από την στιγμή που δεν έχεις dropped packages δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πειράξεις το ACK.
Αν όμως έχεις έστω και λίγα, πειραματήσου με λίγο μεγαλύτερες τιμές.

----------


## vagelisb52

ξερω με ποσο ισχυ παιζω μαζι με την κεραια αλλα εδω στην επαρχια δεν υπαρχει θορυβος και τα δικτυα ειναι λιγα και δεν παταω κανενα.

----------


## JB172

> ξερω με ποσο ισχυ παιζω μαζι με την κεραια αλλα εδω στην επαρχια δεν υπαρχει θορυβος και τα δικτυα ειναι λιγα και δεν παταω κανενα.


Δεν είναι θέμα αν πατάς κάποιον. Είναι θέμα νομιμότητας ισχύος εκπομπής.

----------


## Tsakonas1982

> ξερω με ποσο ισχυ παιζω μαζι με την κεραια αλλα εδω στην επαρχια δεν υπαρχει θορυβος και τα δικτυα ειναι λιγα και δεν παταω κανενα.


εν μερει εχεις δικιο.Αλλα οταν ενας γειτονας σου /πατριωτης σου θα θελει να κανει λινκ και του προκαλεις προβλημα,θα δωσει ισχυ παραπανω απο σενα.Και τοτε θαχεις προβλημα εσυ.Οποτε θα ξανανεβασεις.Και μια μερα θα ξυπνησεις και θα αναρωτιεσαι αν μπορεις να κανεις λινκ λαπτοπ στην κουζινα με ρουτερ στο σαλονι.

----------


## vagelisb52

καλος να κλεισουμε το θεμα καπου εδω ολοι δικαιο εχουμε και προπάντων να ειμαστε παντα μεσα στα πλαισια νομιμοτητας

----------


## Vigor

Έστειλα πριν λίγο το παρακάτω mail στο support της AirLive:


```
Tuesday, July 8, 2008 12:25 AM
From: "George Vidos"
To: [email protected]
Subject: WL-5460APv2 transmit power levels in 1dbm increments

If possible, in the next planned release of corrected firmware for the WL-5460APv2, could you please add the following functionality?

Instead of (as is now) having an overall 18dBm transmit power, adjustable in 4 levels, have the possibility to adjust the transmit power from the lowest 0dBm up to 18dBm, in 1dBm increments (steps)?


Hoping to consider the above suggestion as a means of gratitude to the already over-abused 2.4GHz RF band.

Thanks a lot in advance,

George Vidos
```

----------


## Tsakonas1982

dude,πες τους τις μαγικες λεξεις "community" "Amateurs" κλπ να γλυκαθουν,δωστους ενα λινκ απο wind ...αμα καταλαβουν τι πελατεια αντιπροσωπευεις θα σκιστουν να κανουν το 5460 να τρεχει και βιστα αμαλαχει...

----------


## JB172

> Έστειλα πριν λίγο το παρακάτω mail στο support της AirLive:
> 
> 
> ```
> Tuesday, July 8, 2008 12:25 AM
> From: "George Vidos"
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: WL-5460APv2 transmit power levels in 1dbm increments
> 
> ...


Πάρα πολύ καλά έκανες Γιώργο.  ::  

Από ότι θυμάμαι (θα το επιβεβαιώσω σίγουρα αύριο) το 5460 έχει ρύθμιση από 8 έως 19 dbm ισχύ εκπομπής. Ισως φτάνει και μέχρι το 20.
Τo 5470 έχει σίγουρα από 13 έως 20 dbm.

Μακάρι να το πετύχουν να ησυχάσουμε.

----------


## papashark

> Έστειλα πριν λίγο το παρακάτω mail στο support της AirLive:
> 
> 
> ```
> Tuesday, July 8, 2008 12:25 AM
> From: "George Vidos"
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: WL-5460APv2 transmit power levels in 1dbm increments
> 
> ...


Μπράβο Vigor !

Aλλη φορά άμα ξαναστήλεις, ζήτα να ξεκινάνε από -4db  ::

----------


## θανάσης

> Έστειλα πριν λίγο το παρακάτω mail στο support της AirLive:
> 
> 
> ```
> Tuesday, July 8, 2008 12:25 AM
> From: "George Vidos"
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: WL-5460APv2 transmit power levels in 1dbm increments
> 
> ...


  ::  
Καλά έκανες Vigor ελπίζω να το καταφέρουν μιας και εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με τα 8DB (τελικά ίσως ο μόνος ανέξοδος τρόπος να το κατεβάσεις είναι με μεγάλων απωλειών καλώδιο κεραίας, πράγμα που θα σου καταστρέφει και τη λήψη)

----------


## Vigor

Απάντησαν πως θα λάβουν υπόψη την πρόταση μου.


```
Wednesday, July 9, 2008 6:03 AM
From: "Ryan Cheng (AirLive)" <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: WL-5460APv2 transmit power levels in 1dbm increments
Dear Sir,

Thank you for using our product.

We will have an internal discussion of this inquire.

Regards,
Ryan.
```

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημέρα! έχω και εγώ το μηχανηματάκι αυτό από όταν ήμουνα client στο awmn, τώρα θα το χρησιμοποιήσω στο εξοχικό σε client mode πάλι. Το έχω δοκιμάσει αρκετά και πιστεύω για την τιμή του είναι πολύ καλό και κάνει πολλά πράγματα και το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα. Τώρα για την ισχύ να πω ότι υπάρχει άλλο FW εγώ το πέρασα αμέσως όταν το πήρα και έχει αλλαγές στα νούμερα, δυστυχώς έχει από 8 μέχρι και 19! θα έπρεπε να έχει μέχρι και 0! κακώς που δεν έχει, ξέρει κανείς αν γίνεται να το κάνουμε να αλλάξει αυτό με κανά FW px? πάντως ένα θετικό πολύ πλεονέκτημα είναι ότι παίζει μια χαρά με χειροποίητο POE εγώ το είχα με 20 μέτρα καλώδιο UTP.  :: 
Παραθέτω και μερικές φωτος από το album μου που φαίνεται το pigtail που έχω, το κουτάκι του και το χειροποίητο POE για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, επειδή οι φωτος είναι μεγάλης ανάλυσης δίνω τα links.
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x207 ... -NTYPE.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x207 ... slink1.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x207 ... ratsa1.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x207 ... sawmn1.jpg

----------


## JB172

Το νέο firmware είναι το e12 που βγήκε στις 9/6/2008
Οι αλλαγές που έχει σε σχέση με το προηγούμενο e11 firmware είναι:


```
AirLive WL-5460APv2 New version e12 Firmware, 2008/06/09
Add the “Keep current settings” item in “Upgrade Firmware” page for user to keep the current settings after upgrade firmware or not, Fixed PPTP connecting fail issue.
```

Οπως είχε γράψει και ο Vigor, θα βρείτε τα firmware εδώ: http://www.airlive.com/support/WL-5460A ... apv2.shtml

Οι ρυθμίσεις ισχύος που έχει μέχρι και το firmware e10.1 είναι 8, 9, 10, 13, 16, 18, 20 dB. Η default ισχύ είναι στα 18 dB.
[attachment=0:3g3d85px]ovislink5460apV2_e10.1.JPG[/attachment:3g3d85px]
Δεν πέρασα το e12 firmware στο συγκεκριμένο ovislink διότι δεν είναι δικό μου και θα έχανε τις ήδη υπάρχουσες ρυθμίσεις και επί το πλείστον ο κάτοχός του δεν βρίσκεται στο σπίτι του.
Αν κάποιος έχει βάλει το e12 firmware, ας κάνει ένα post με τις ρυθμίσεις ισχύος, για να δούμε αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι σε σχέση με το e10.1 firmware.

----------


## Nikiforos

μόλις το πέρασα! δυστυχώς η ισχύ τα ίδια και πάλι 8 - 19db και δεν κατεβαίνει άλλο! αλλά έχουμε μερικά άλλα ενδιαφέροντα στις λειτουργίες που πριν δεν υπήρχαν! πχ τώρα γίνεται ΑP+Router! επίσης έχει ρυθμισεις για traffic ή κάτι τέτοιο! βάζω και τις ανάλογες φωτος.

----------


## JB172

Νικηφόρε,

Ξαναφόρτωσε την φωτό με το Tx Power, με ανοιγμένο το κουτάκι με τις διαβαθμίσεις της ισχύος για να το δούμε.

----------


## Nikiforos

δεν μου το κάνει print screen! δεν ξέρω πως να το κάνω να φαίνεται έχω linux. είναι ακριβώς σαν αυτό που δείχνεις δεν άλλαξε τίποτα, πες μου πως μπορώ να το κάνω αλλά θα το postarw αύριο γιατί μόλις τα έκλεισα όλα και πάω για ύπνο τώρα.

----------


## JB172

Αν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με το e10.1 firmware, μην το ποστάρεις.
Το προηγούμενο firmware έχει 7 διαβαθμίσεις, με 7η αυτήν με τα 8 dB.
Στο δικό σου (e12 firmware) βλέπω ότι η 8 dB είναι η 6η διαβάθμιση όμως.
Αν θέλεις να το ποστάρεις, ανοίγεις το κουτάκι με τις διαβαθμίσεις και απομακρύνεις το mouse προς τα κάτω.
Δεν ξέρω αν θα σου πετύχει στο linux.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δυστυχώς δεν το κάνει γιαυτό γράφω ακριβώς ότι λέει και με την σειρά που τα λέει :
Level 1 (About 19db)
Default (About 18db)
Level 3 (About 16db)
Level 4 (About 13db)
Level 5 (About 10db)
Level 6 (About 8db)
Αυτά είναι όλα, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν υπάρχει Level 2 (προφανώς είναι το default) και κυρίως γιατί δεν έχει επιλογή να κατεβαίνει η ισχύ μέχρι το 0 ? τόσο δύσκολο είναι να το φτιάξουν έτσι ? Eντύπωση μου κάνουν οι φοβερά πολλές ρυθμίσεις στο gateway mode!

----------


## JB172

Το "Default" όντως είναι το level 2 (18 dB)  ::  

Μακάρι να πάρουν υπόψιν την παραίνεση του Vigor για να μπορεί να κατέβει η ισχύς όσο το δυνατόν χαμηλότερα.

----------


## Nikiforos

ναι γιατί είναι κρίμα ένα τόσο καλό μηχανηματάκι με τόσες πολλές δυνατότητες να μην έχει τέτοιες επιλογές, εντωμεταξύ αναφέρεται στα διαφημιστικά και στα sites ότι έχει ρύθμιση ισχύος και δεν γνωρίζουμε όπως και εγώ ότι δεν μπορεί να φτάσει μέχρι το 0 ! αλήθεια άσχετο αλλά στα wireless adsl router τα ΑP με τι ισχύ παίζουν άραγε αφού δεν υπάρχει (συνήθως) ρύθμιση TX power ?

----------


## JB172

Στο maximum λογικά παίζουν  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

εγώ έχω το speedtouch 585 στου διαόλου τη μάνα το πιάνω! σίγουρα είναι max η ισχύς! καληνύχτα!  ::   ::

----------


## basdel

Εγκαταστήσαμε πρόσφατα ένα ovislink σε client και θέλω να κάνω δύο ερωτήσεις:
1. Σήμα 45 έως 48 είναι καλό για link στα 150 μέτρα;
2. Το ΑΡ που συνδεόμαστε μας δίνει προσωρικά dhcp και κάνουμε τις δοκιμές, όμως κάθε φορά που το ovislink κάνει επανεκίνηση παίρνει προφανώς διαφορετική ΙΡ γιατί δεν μπορούμε να συνδεθούμε μέσω internet explorer στην παλιά του διεύθυνση. Στο pc δίνει κανονικά ΙΡ δεκάρα. Πως μπορούμε να βρούμε την ΙΡ του ovislink για να το ρυθμισουμε ξανά; 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Vigor

> Εγκαταστήσαμε πρόσφατα ένα ovislink σε client και θέλω να κάνω δύο ερωτήσεις:
> 1. Σήμα 45 έως 48 είναι καλό για link στα 150 μέτρα;


Το παραπάνω μεταφράζεται σε:
_1. Σήμα -55 έως -52 είναι καλό για link στα 150 μέτρα;_

----------


## tripkaos

μπορειτε και καλητερα παλεψτετο καλωδια/pigtail/οπτικη.οσο για την ip μιληστε με το παιδι που εχει το ap και πειτε του την mac address εχει και να σας πει ποια ip εχει παρει...

----------


## Nikiforos

με το να παίρνει αυτόματα ip το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα και εγώ! και έκανα reset το μηχάνημα από το reset, γιαυτό βάζω static ip. Το σήμα νομίζω δεν είναι και πολύ καλό με δεδομένο την τόση κοντινή απόσταση, αλλά γιατί στο ovislink τα έχει έτσι και μας μπερδεύει ? Στο νέο FW που δοκίμασα μάλλον υπάρχει ένα bug, ενώ είμαι συνδεδεμένος ως client εκεί που λέει active clients και δείχνει μια γραμμή με στατιστικά δλδ σήμα, όνομα κτλ είναι όλα κενά με γραμμές - -- - -- --- ενώ πριν την αναβάθμιση δεν το έκανε αυτό. Στο status τα γράφει κανονικά όμως! έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς το νεότερο FW να μου πει αν το κάνει και σε αυτόν ?

----------


## harrylaos

> Εγκαταστήσαμε πρόσφατα ένα ovislink σε client και θέλω να κάνω δύο ερωτήσεις:
> 1. Σήμα 45 έως 48 είναι καλό για link στα 150 μέτρα;
> 2. Το ΑΡ που συνδεόμαστε μας δίνει προσωρικά dhcp και κάνουμε τις δοκιμές, όμως κάθε φορά που το ovislink κάνει επανεκίνηση παίρνει προφανώς διαφορετική ΙΡ γιατί δεν μπορούμε να συνδεθούμε μέσω internet explorer στην παλιά του διεύθυνση. Στο pc δίνει κανονικά ΙΡ δεκάρα. Πως μπορούμε να βρούμε την ΙΡ του ovislink για να το ρυθμισουμε ξανά; 
> Ευχαριστώ


1.Για 150 μετρα οχι(πρεπει πολυ παραπανω αλλα εξαρταται την κεραια, το υψομετρο της κεραιας στην οποια συνδεσαι, αν ειναι για κοντινες αποστασεις πχ senao 8dbi η για μακρινες αποστασεις πχ nettek 14dbi, το καλωδιο, αν εχεις βαλει βυσμα rp-sma σε n-type στο ovislink -1,5db απωλεια- και πολλα αλλα), για 4.5 χιλιομετρα με καθαρη οπτικη ναι.

2.Παρτε στατικες ip και περαστε μονιμες διαδρομες στο routing table του pc, φροντιστε στο ovislink να ειναι ο dhcp, disabled και πανω απο ολα διαβαστε το εγχειριδιο οπως ακριβως κανατε στο σχολειο με τα μαθηματα....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## θανάσης

> Στο νέο FW που δοκίμασα μάλλον υπάρχει ένα bug, ενώ είμαι συνδεδεμένος ως client εκεί που λέει active clients και δείχνει μια γραμμή με στατιστικά δλδ σήμα, όνομα κτλ είναι όλα κενά με γραμμές - -- - -- --- ενώ πριν την αναβάθμιση δεν το έκανε αυτό. Στο status τα γράφει κανονικά όμως! έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς το νεότερο FW να μου πει αν το κάνει και σε αυτόν ?


Ποιο FW έχεις βάλει??  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

http://www.airlive.com/support/WL-5460A ... apv2.shtml Από εδώ το τελευταίο που είναι το Ε12.

----------


## θανάσης

Και σε εμένα η γραμμή με τους clients είναι άδεια,(με παύλες) δεν έβγαζε ώμος ποτέ client και στα παλαιότερα FW γιατί συνδέω το ίδιο σαν client. Η λειτουργία αυτή είναι AP .

----------


## Nikiforos

OXI! έδειχνε κανονικά πριν! αφού λέει active client πως το λέει και γράφει που έχεις συνδεθεί ως πελάτης! το είχα συνέχεια έτσι όταν ήμουνα client στο awmn και Π)ΑΝΤΑ έδειχνε! με το νεο FW δεν δείχνει! εγώ έτσι έβλεπα αν είχα πέσει. Δυστυχως δεν έχω φωτο να δεις.

----------


## θανάσης

Τι να πω βρε Nikiforos,  ::  οι υπόλοιποι συνάδελφοι με το ίδιο μηχάνημα τη βλέπουν στα δικά τους.  ::   ::

----------


## basdel

Προσπαθώντας να βρούμε την ip του ovislink (έχει dhcp) διαπιστώσαμε ότι η ip του δεν φαίνεται πουθενά προς τα έξω, ούτε ο κόμβος που συνδεόμαστε την βλέπει. Βλέπει μόνο την ΙΡ του υπολογιστή που είναι συνδεμένος στο ovislink. Δοκιμάσαμε trace route , ipconfiq , ip scanner κλπ και η ΙΡ του ovislink δεν φαίνεται πουθενά. Είναι λογικό;

----------


## θανάσης

Να σιγουρευτείτε ότι έχετε σωστά (προεπιλεγμένη πύλη) την ip του ovis στην κάρτα δικτύου

----------


## basdel

> Να σιγουρευτείτε ότι έχετε σωστά (προεπιλεγμένη πύλη) την ip του ovis στην κάρτα δικτύου


Η προεπιλεγμένη πύλη στον υπολογιστή είναι η ΙΠ του κόμβου που συνδεόμαστε (την πήρε μόνο του). Προφανώς θα φταίει αυτό. Πως βρίσκουμε τώρα την ΙΡ του ovislink που έχουμε δοκιμάσει πολλές ΙΡ παραπλήσιες του υπολογιστή μας και δεν απαντάει πουθενά;

----------


## Vigor

Τρέξτε ένα wireshark στον υπολογιστή που έχετε συνδεδεμένο το ovislink και από τα πακέτα που θα συλλέξει κάποιο θα έχει ως source IP την IP του ovislink.  ::

----------


## soti19

περνάει dhcp από το AP gt είναι σε brige mode.

default ip 192.168.100.252

Δεν ξερω στα σίγουρα, αλλά το reset λογικά θα τα σβήσει όλα.
μετά βαλέ με το χέρι ip στο pc και μπες 192.168.100.252

----------


## Nikiforos

κάνετε reset από πίσω και πάει στην default που ειπώθηκε παραπάνω, αλλά από ρυθμίσεις χάνετε τα πάντα υπόψην.

----------


## fengi1

Κρατησε το πατημενο αρκετα, κοντα στο λεπτο για να κανει reset.

----------


## papashark

μπορεί να έχει κρατήσει και την default.

Δοκιμάστε να βάλετε στο PC μια δεύτερη ΙΡ που να είναι στο ίδιο subnet με την default του ovislink, και μετά δοκιμάστε να μπείτε με την default

----------


## papashark

> Να σιγουρευτείτε ότι έχετε σωστά (προεπιλεγμένη πύλη) την ip του ovis στην κάρτα δικτύου


θα σου κόψω και τα δυό σου τα ποδάρια  ::  

Προεπιλεγμένη πύλη βάζουμε την ΙΡ του ρούτερ που μας βγάζει από το τοπικό μας υποδίκτυο.

Αν αυτό είναι το ovislink, τότε και μόνο τότε βάζουμε αυτό, ειδάλλως βάζουμε το ΑΡ που συνδεόμαστε, ή του router μετά το ΑΡ που συνδεόμαστε....

Υπόψιν για να δούμε συσκευή που είναι στο ίδιο υποδίκτυο με εμάς, ΔΕΝ χρειάζετε ΚΑΝΕΝΑ gateway (αυτό είναι λάθος που το κάνουν αρκετοί εδώ).

----------


## soti19

αν είναι τα default δεν νομίζω να ήταν σε brige mode και συνδεδεμένο σε awmn, έκτος κι' αν...

ip βαλέ 192.168.100.1 και από κάτω 255.255.255.0 και οκ και μπενεις στην default του ovis αν δεν παίξει reset και μάλλον θα παίξει

----------


## θανάσης

Papasark για βοήθα να διευκρινίσουμε γιατί η λάθος το διατύπωσα η τα έχω και εγώ λάθος.
α) ο *κόμβος* σου δίνει 6(IP) 
μια προεπιλεγμένη πύλη
και 2 DNS server (έναν προτιμώμενο και ένα εφεδρικό)
β)στο *ovis* βάζεις 1 IP (από της 6 που έχεις)
την προεπιλεγμένη πύλη που σου έδωσαν
γ)στην *κάρτα δικτύου* ακόμα 1 IP (από της 5 που έχεις)
προεπιλεγμένη πύλη την IP που έβαλες στο οvis
και DNS όπως σου τα έδωσαν
της υπόλοιπες IP στης κάρτες των υπολογιστών που έχεις
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστά αλλά έτσι τα έχω βάλει, αν το κατέχεις βάλε ένα χεράκι μπας και ξεστραβωθούμε.  ::

----------


## soti19

^ σωστά, ο papa λέει ότι δεν χρειάζεσαι gateway για τοπικό.

το τοπικό δρομολογητή με βάση της mac κλπ (βλ. tcp/ip) το gateway λέει από που να ζητάει όλα τα άλλα (0.0.0.0/0)

----------


## basdel

μετά από όλες αυτές τις απόψεις, είναι φυσικό να μην έχω βγάλει συμπέρασμα. Αν προλάβουμε σήμερα θα κάνουμε reset το ovislink και "κάρφωμα" static ip ώστε να δουλέψουμε χωρίς τα προβλήματα που δημιουργεί το dhcp. Απλά, μέχρι να συντονίσουμε τα μηχανήματα το dhcp βόλευε.

----------


## harrylaos

Απλα μια διευκρινιση να κανω,
Οτιδιποτε στατικη ιδιωτικη ip βαλεις στο ovislink κλασσης C πχ 192.168.1.χχχ και συνδεθεις σε καποιον κομβο awmn, το ovislink κανει associate το ap, και μπορεις να ενεργοποιησεις το DHCP στο pc σου χωρις κανενα προβλημα και φοβο οτι θα αλλαξει η ip στο ovislink.
Για να μπορεις ομως να εχεις συνδεση και με το ovislink και με το awmn, ειναι απαραιτητο το ovislink Να παρει μια ip class A πχ 10.2.1.2 με το ιδιο subnet, που θα βαλεις στο pc σου.

----------


## Nikiforos

Κάντο reset όπως λές να πάει στην default ip και βάλε static και τελειώνει το θέμα και δεν πεδεύεσαι και ξεμπερδεύεις και εγώ έτσι κάνω παντού γενικά δεν προτιμάω καθόλου για δικά μου δίκτυα το DHCP. Στο εξοχικό που θα μπω τώρα client με το ovislink ήδη έχω πάρει δικό μου subnet να μην πεδεύομαι με DHCP και ιστορίες.  ::   ::

----------


## basdel

> Απλα μια διευκρινιση να κανω,
> Οτιδιποτε στατικη ιδιωτικη ip βαλεις στο ovislink κλασσης C πχ 192.168.1.χχχ και συνδεθεις σε καποιον κομβο awmn, το ovislink κανει associate το ap, και μπορεις να ενεργοποιησεις το DHCP στο pc σου χωρις κανενα προβλημα και φοβο οτι θα αλλαξει η ip στο ovislink.
> Για να μπορεις ομως να εχεις συνδεση και με το ovislink και με το awmn, ειναι απαραιτητο το ovislink Να παρει μια ip class A πχ 10.2.1.2 με το ιδιο subnet, που θα βαλεις στο pc σου.


Κάτι τέτοιο συνέβαινε, γι΄αυτό και δεν μπορούσαμε να συνδεθούμε στο ovislink. Είχε ΙΡ 192κλπ και το pc 10άρα με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορείς να το δεις χωρίς να αλλάξεις την ΙΡ του υπολογιστή σε 192κλπ.
Τελικά βάλαμε static ip σε ρουτερ και pc, αλλά συμβαίνει το παρακάτω παράξενο: Ενώ το ovislink δέχεται την καρφωτή ΙΡ, δεν δέχεται με τίποτα το Defau getaway που μας δίνει ο κομβιούχος, λέει κάτι ότι δεν είναι στο ίδιο υποδίκτιο κλπ. Είδα ότι το δέχεται κενό (με μηδενικά), υπάρχει πρόβλημα να το αφήσουμε έτσι; Φαίνεται να δουλεύουν όλα εντάξει. Στον υπολογιστή το Defau getaway δουλεύει κανονικά (είναι ότι μας έδωσε ο κομβιούχος-μάλλον η ΙΡ του ρούτερ του), μήπως χρειάζεται να μπει η ΙΡ του ovislink;
Και κάτι άλλο: μπορείς να συνδεθείς στο ovislink από άλλο υπολογιστή (όπως στα dd-wrt); και 2ον, υπάρχει πεδίο για άνοιγμα πόρτας στο ρούτερ για απρόσκοπτη λειτουργία utorrent κλπ;

----------


## θανάσης

Το mikrotik του κόμβου έτσι που το κάνατε βλέπει νομίζω τη mac της κάρτας του pc και όχι του ovis  ::   ::

----------


## JB172

> Στο νέο FW που δοκίμασα μάλλον υπάρχει ένα bug, ενώ είμαι συνδεδεμένος ως client εκεί που λέει active clients και δείχνει μια γραμμή με στατιστικά δλδ σήμα, όνομα κτλ είναι όλα κενά με γραμμές - -- - -- --- ενώ πριν την αναβάθμιση δεν το έκανε αυτό. Στο status τα γράφει κανονικά όμως! έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς το νεότερο FW να μου πει αν το κάνει και σε αυτόν ?





> Και σε εμένα η γραμμή με τους clients είναι άδεια,(με παύλες) δεν έβγαζε ώμος ποτέ client και στα παλαιότερα FW γιατί συνδέω το ίδιο σαν client. Η λειτουργία αυτή είναι AP





> OXI! έδειχνε κανονικά πριν! αφού λέει active client πως το λέει και γράφει που έχεις συνδεθεί ως πελάτης! το είχα συνέχεια έτσι όταν ήμουνα client στο awmn και Π)ΑΝΤΑ έδειχνε! με το νεο FW δεν δείχνει! εγώ έτσι έβλεπα αν είχα πέσει. Δυστυχως δεν έχω φωτο να δεις.


Ο Νικηφόρος έχει δίκιο για τα προηγούμενα firmware. Στο firmware e10_b1, στο tab Status-->Active Clients όταν είναι συνδεμένο ως client δείχνει στοιχεία:[attachment=0 :Stick Out Tongue: s1dq4uu]ovislink5460apV2_e10_b1_active_clients.JPG[/attachment :Stick Out Tongue: s1dq4uu]
Και για να μην μπερδεύεστε, η MAC address που δείχνει είναι του AP που έχει συνδεθεί ως client.

----------


## θανάσης

Έχετε δίκιο, μέχρι σήμερα πίστευα ότι είναι λειτουργία μόνο για AP.
Το κρίμα είναι ότι δεν το είχαμε καταλάβει νωρίτερα να το γραφότανε και αυτό στο email που έκανε ο Vigor για το θέμα της ισχύος (http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... &start=201).

----------


## harrylaos

yuhuuu

----------


## JB172

> yuhuuu


Με ποιό firmware είσαι εσύ πουλάκι μου? Με το e11 ή το e12?  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Το 12 καρντια μου.

----------


## θανάσης

> yuhuuu


Τη yuhuu!! Και yuhuu!! Οφείλεις εξηγήσεις  ::  για μαρτύρα FW version

----------


## harrylaos

Ντοντεκα λεμε!!!!!

Edit:
System
Uptime: 28day:0h:54m:36s
Firmware Version: 5460APv2_e12

----------


## θανάσης

Συνεπώς δεν υπάρχει bug αλλά λάθος ρύθμιση στα δικά μας.  ::

----------


## θανάσης

Harrylaos όποτε έχεις χρόνο και διάθεση κάνε σε παρακαλώ μια επεξήγηση για να τα διορθώσουμε και εμείς.

----------


## harrylaos

> Harrylaos όποτε έχεις χρόνο και διάθεση κάνε σε παρακαλώ μια επεξήγηση για να τα διορθώσουμε και εμείς.


Η ακρως επιστημονικη λυση του προβληματος ειναι reupload and reinstall e12 firmware.
Ο επιστημονας μιλησε.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλα πως εμάς δεν μας το δείχνει? καλά τώρα δεν το κάνω ούτε με σφαίρες ξανά εξαλλου το βλέπω και στο status. Το μηχάνημα είναι εγκατεστημένο στο εξοχικό και δουλεύει ως awmn client. Αν τα παίξει καμιά φορά....

----------


## θανάσης

Στο δικό μου τίποτα 2 φορές έβαλα το FW όλα δείχνουν ότι δουλεύει καλά αλλά active client πουθενά.

----------


## harrylaos

Ισως να ειναι διαφορετικο revision.

----------


## Nikiforos

http://www.airlive.com/support/WL-5460A ... apv2.shtml
Εγώ από το παραπάνω Link το κατέβασα πάντως, υπάρχει και από αλλού μήπως ?

----------


## θανάσης

> http://www.airlive.com/support/WL-5460APv2/fd_wl_5460apv2.shtml
> Εγώ από το παραπάνω Link το κατέβασα πάντως, υπάρχει και από αλλού μήπως ?


Και εγώ από το ίδιο Ling.

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από θανάσης
> 
> Harrylaos όποτε έχεις χρόνο και διάθεση κάνε σε παρακαλώ μια επεξήγηση για να τα διορθώσουμε και εμείς.
> 
> 
> Η ακρως επιστημονικη λυση του προβληματος ειναι reupload and reinstall e12 firmware.
> Ο επιστημονας μιλησε.


Επειδή μου φάνηκε και εμένα πολύ περίεργο, κάθησα και το έψαξα το θέμα. (Οχι τίποτε άλλο, έχασα και τον ύπνο μου)

Λοιπόν, μέχρι και το firmware e10_b1 το Ovislink δείχνει στο Status -> Active Clients τα κάτωθι:
Αν είναι σε Client mode δείχνει την Mac Address του AP που έχει συνδεθεί.
Αν είναι σε AP mode δείχνει όσους clients είναι συνδεμένοι πάνω του.

Στο e11 και e12 firmware όταν είναι σε Client Mode *δεν* δείχνει Active clients.
Σε AP mode δείχνει τους συνδεμένους clients.

Εσύ Χάρη σε AP mode δεν το έχεις το Ovislink (με e12 firmware) για να συνδέονται οι clients? 

Παλιοεπιστήμονα.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Α! έτσι εξηγείται!!! είπα και εγώ μόνο σε εμάς βγήκε πατάτα το νέο FW ?  ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

Χαχαχαχα Points to Mister President!
Ναι βασικα, ημουνα ετοιμος να γραψω "Παιδια δεν μπορω να βοηθησω,δεν ξερω που ειναι το προβλημα, καντε email στην Airlive" αλλα με εσωσες.  ::   ::   ::  

Ναι το εχω σε AP Mode. Εχεις δικιο. Αλλα ειναι λιγο μπερδεψουρα, δεν επιασα απο την αρχη τι εννοουσε ο Νικηφορος με τον Θαναση.
Σορρυ παιδες!

----------


## θανάσης

Επιστήμων μαντάρα τα κάναμε !!  ::  
Ευτυχώς που μας έσωσε ο JB172 γιατί ακόμα θα ψάχναμε τη κάνουμε λάθος.
Δεν πειράζει συχωρεμένος. Όλα καλά.  ::

----------


## JB172

*Και εγένετο ΦΩΣ !!!.* 

Στο firmware e12 έβαλαν διαβάθμιση ισχύος μέχρι τα *0 dB στο AP mode.*
Η επόμενη δυστυχώς είναι στα 5 dB, αλλά κάτι είναι και αυτό.
[attachment=0:25949l5a]ovislink5460apV2_e12-2.JPG[/attachment:25949l5a]

----------


## θανάσης

> *Και εγένετο ΦΩΣ !!!.* 
> 
> Στο firmware e12 έβαλαν διαβάθμιση ισχύος μέχρι τα *0 dB στο AP mode.*
> Η επόμενη δυστυχώς είναι στα 5 dB, αλλά κάτι είναι και αυτό.
> [attachment=0:37obzr95]ovislink5460apV2_e12-2.JPG[/attachment:37obzr95]


JB172 που το βρήκες? Το http://www.airlive.com/support/WL-5460A ... apv2.shtml 
έχει ακόμα το απλό e12.

----------


## JB172

Θανάση, εγώ ονόμασα την εικόνα e12-2.jpg όταν ένωσα τις 2 εικόνες που είχα.
Για δες στις ρυθμίσεις ισχύος στο δικό σου. Δεν έχει την ίδια διαβάθμιση? Το e12 του έχεις φορέσει?

----------


## θανάσης

Ναι το τελεύτεο e12 (9/6/200 :: 
Δεν έχει 0db κατεβάζει μέχρι 8db

----------


## JB172

> Ναι το τελεύτεο e12 (9/6/200
> Δεν έχει 0db κατεβάζει μέχρι 8db


Στο AP mode κατεβάζει μέχρι 0 dB.
Στο client mode θα περιμένουμε.

----------


## θανάσης

Α οκ γιατί θέλω να κατεβάσω την ισχύ και δεν μπορώ.
Σκέφτηκα ότι το email του Vigor έπιασε τόπο και το φτιάξανε.

----------


## JB172

Δεν ξέρω τι διαφορές έχουν στον προγραμματισμό σε επίπεδο firmware το AP mode με το Client mode, αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν θα τους είναι πολύ δύσκολο να κάνουν και στο Client mode να κατεβάζει ισχύ μέχρι τα 0 dB.

----------


## θανάσης

Ελπίζω να το καταφέρουν στο επόμενο f/w γιατί είναι αρνητικό για το μηχάνημα. Σχεδόν όλες οι αντίστοιχες συσκευές άλλων εταιρειών το καταφέρνουν.(από όσα διαβάζω στο forum).

----------


## θανάσης

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να φτιάξουν δικά τους POE για το WL-5460V2 η για κάποιο δικό τους λόγω θέλουν να παρακάμψουν το τροφοδοτικό του πιστεύω ότι θα τους είναι χρήσιμο να γνωρίζουν ότι τα κυκλώματα του τροφοδοτούνται με 3,3V (3,2V στο δικό μου που μέτρησα) την δουλεία αυτή την κάνει ένας step-down converter (AnaChip AP1513).

----------


## Nikiforos

εγώ έκανα το άλλο απλά άφησα σε 20μετρο UTP έξω τα 4 καλωδιάκια από την κάθε πλευρά που δεν χρειάζονται και κόλλησα από την μιά ένα θυληκό βύσμα και από την άλλη ένα αρσενικό σαν αυτό του μετασχηματιστή του 5460. Έτσι βάζω τον μετασχηματιστή στο θυληκό βύσμα στην μιά άκρη (στο καλώδιο δλδ που πάει στον laptop μου) και από την άλλη στο ovislink και δίνω ρεύμα από μακριά. Επίσης με το ίδιο καλώδιο δίνω ρεύμα και σε έναν ανεμιστήρα στο κουτί που είναι μέσα το ovislink. To χρησιμοποιούσα έτσι και πριν (όταν ήμουνα client στην Αθήνα) και τώρα στο εξοχικό χωρίς κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα.
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x207 ... slink1.jpg

----------


## JB172

Αυτό που έχει κάνει ο Nikiforos είναι το κάτωθι:
http://www.ozo.com/?Mirrors :: ower_Over_Ethernet

Το (+) της τροφοδοσίας από τον μετασχηματιστή συνδέεται με τα 2 μπλε καλώδια του utp.
Το (-) της τροφοδοσίας από τον μετασχηματιστή συνδέεται με τα 2 καφέ καλώδια του utp.

----------


## Nikiforos

ναι πολύ σωστά δεν το είχα δει αυτό. Στο priveshop έχουν έτοιμο POE για το ovislink αλλά έχει ακριβά, κάπου στα 47 κάτι ευρώ νομίζω.

----------


## JB172

Αν δεν πιάνουν τα χέρια σας για χειροποίητο POE, υπάρχει και αυτό: http://www.pc-mastor.gr/catalog/product ... cts_id=356

----------


## Nikiforos

ώπα δεν το ήξερα ότι υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο! πολύ καλό και σε καλή τιμή, λέει με 1000! αν το ήξερα θα έπαιρνα και εγώ να γλύτωνα κόπο και κολλήματα με το κολλητήρι.  ::

----------


## θανάσης

> Αν δεν πιάνουν τα χέρια σας για χειροποίητο POE, υπάρχει και αυτό: http://www.pc-mastor.gr/catalog/product ... cts_id=356


Και αν πιάνουν το σχέδιο για το παραπάνω
στη πλακέτα έχει γίνει προσπάθεια να είναι μιας όψης για ευκολία
Το κόστος της κατασκευής είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερο από το έτοιμο

----------


## Vigor

> Σκέφτηκα ότι το email του Vigor έπιασε τόπο και το φτιάξανε.


Αδύνατο να έχει συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο, μιας και το email που έστειλα κοινοποιήθηκε (08-07-0 :: 
έπειτα της ημερομηνίας δημοσίευσης (09-06-0 ::  της νέας έκδοσης του firmware E12 από την OvisLink.




> Έστειλα πριν λίγο το παρακάτω mail στο support της AirLive:
> 
> 
> ```
> Tuesday, July 8, 2008 12:25 AM
> From: "George Vidos"
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: WL-5460APv2 transmit power levels in 1dbm increments
> 
> ...

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος πως μετράει το ovislink το σήμα? όταν πιάνω ένα AP ποιό είναι σε νούμερο το μεγαλύτερο που πιάνει και πως μετράμε πόσα db είναι? δλδ αν πιάνω κάποιον με 23 πόσα db είναι αυτά ?

----------


## JB172

Φτάνει μέχρι το 100%
Και μετράει ανάποδα, δηλαδή 23 - 100 = -77

----------


## Vigor

> Μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος πως μετράει το ovislink το σήμα? όταν πιάνω ένα AP ποιό είναι σε νούμερο το μεγαλύτερο που πιάνει και πως μετράμε πόσα db είναι? δλδ αν πιάνω κάποιον με 23 πόσα db είναι αυτά ?


Όπως έχει αναλυθεί εδώ:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=443365#p443365 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....443365#p443365 Internet




> Απαντώ ο ίδιος στην ερώτηση μου, καθώς το παραπάνω επιβεβαιώθηκε κατά την διαδικασία στόχευσης ενός client.
> 
> Το νούμερο που εμφανίζεται στο tab Site Survey του Ovislink WL-5460AP, παριστά το εξής:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Ένδειξη = 100 + Signal strength (in dB)
> ```
> ...

----------


## Nikiforos

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας και το είχα απορία πως μετράει έτσι αυτό.

----------


## Nikiforos

παιδιά δεν ξέρω αν το ξέρατε αλλά όταν το ovislink παίζει σε G only mode τότε πάει μέχρι και 0 το tx power! έχει και 5 και μετά ανεβαίνει! αλλά γιατί σε Β mode ξεκινάει από 8 ?

----------


## vagelisb52

εχει περάσει κάποιος παιδια την καινουργια version e14 δουλευει η παρουσιάζει προβλήματα οπως ε13 Αν την εχει περάσει κάποιος ας μας δώσει τις εντυπώσεις του

----------


## θανάσης

Δεν είχα δει ότι έβγαλαν καινούργιο f/w e14.
1. Packet TTL value control on PPPoe connection from WAN to LAN.
2. Increased ACL table size from 20 to 40.
3. Display the remote AP information in ‘§Active Wireless Client‘¨ page at WISP/Client mode.
4. Change reboot behavior, now auto reboot only if absolutely necessary.
5. Signal Survey now refresh every 1 second.
Περιμένω ανυπόμονα να τελειώσουν κάποια παιδιά που κάνουν download από τα seeding του torrent και θα το βάλω.

----------


## harrylaos

*ΠΑΛΙ* καινουργιο firmware? το ξυπνημα της κοκκινης αρκουδας! Καθε μηνα και νεο firmware!

----------


## θανάσης

Το e14 δουλεύει χωρίς πρόβλημα με τη πρώτη ματιά.
3. Display the remote AP information in ‘§Active Wireless Client‘¨ page at WISP/Client mode.
5. Signal Survey now refresh every 1 second.
Τα είδα λειτουργούν.Το πρόβλημα της ισχύος παραμένει.

----------


## harrylaos

Βγαλε μια φωτο της καρτελας



> 3. Display the remote AP information in ‘§Active Wireless Client‘¨ page at WISP/Client mode.


να δω τι λεει (αν ειναι να το αλλαξω για να βλεπω μερικους client με τι συνδεονται).

----------


## θανάσης

Και εγώ client συνδέομαι αλλά το παλαιότερο e12 δεν έβγαζε κάτι.
Harrylaos πριν μερικές σελίδες (17) viewtopic.php?f=19&t=24754&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=240 μας έγγραφες ότι τα έβλεπες σαν AP και στην e12 version του f/w
Τώρα !

----------


## harrylaos

Βασικα αποτι βλεπω δεν λεει τιποτα, το αξιοσημειωτω η νεα εκδοση οποτε λεω να κραατησω αυτην που εχω και να περιμενω σε 1 μηνα να βγαλει νεα εκδοση...

----------


## θανάσης

Και εγώ δεν βλέπω κάποια σημαντική διαφορά σε κάτι μια από τα ίδια είναι.

----------


## Nikiforos

πάλι νεό FW? δεν είδατε διαφορές με την Ε13? να μην το αλλάζω πάλι! αλήθεια τι προβλήματα είχε η Ε13? εγώ δεν είδα κανένα! το θέμα με το να πηγαίνει στο 0 η ισχύ όπως είπα και παραπάνω γίνετε σε G only mode, αν το έχουμε σε B/G ή σκέτο Β πάει το λιγότερο στο 8! όλο FW βγάζουν, αυτό δεν μπορούν να το φτιάξουν? Επίσης και σε ένα 5470 που δοκίμασα έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Μάλλον θέμα FW είναι, νομίζω έχουν το ίδιο?

----------


## JB172

> Επίσης και σε ένα 5470 που δοκίμασα έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Μάλλον θέμα FW είναι, νομίζω έχουν το ίδιο?


Είναι σχεδόν πανομοιότυπα τα FW.
Τo WL-5470 όμως, στο client mode, έχει ρύθμιση ισχύος από 13 έως 20 dbm σε 802.11b

----------


## θανάσης

Φίλε Νikiforos η e13 έκδοση του f/w δεν δούλεψε ποτέ τουλάχιστον σε εμένα (όταν το κατέβασα από το net είχαν ένα αρχείο txt που έλεγε να μην το βάλουμε και το αρχείο bin δεν ήταν πουθενά, το είχαν αποσύρει από τα προβλήματα που δημιουργούσε). Και έτσι παραμείναμε στη έκδοση e12.
Τώρα έβγαλαν την e14 που λύνει τα εξής προβλήματα όπως λένε :

1. Packet TTL value control on PPPoe connection from WAN to LAN.
2. Increased ACL table size from 20 to 40.
3. Display the remote AP information in ‘§Active Wireless Client‘¨ page at WISP/Client mode.
4. Change reboot behavior, now auto reboot only if absolutely necessary.
5. Signal Survey now refresh every 1 second.

Το 3 σε ενδιαφέρει όπως μας είχες γράψει πριν μερικά post για να ελέγχεις την σύνδεση σου.
Για το θέμα ισχύος σε κάποιο manual του μηχανήματος έχω διαβάσει ότι όταν έχεις το απέναντι σημείο σε Β mode πρέπει η μεριά του client να έχει B mode για να πετύχει μεγαλύτερη μεταφορά δεδομένων (προσωπικά στο επιβεβαιώνω αυτό μιας και το δοκίμασα).

----------


## vagelisb52

Συγνώμη που γραφω εδω δεν ξερω που ακριβώς να γραψω να ρωτησω κατι με μια συνδεση που εχω και μεταφέρω ιντερνετ μακρια εχω ενα AP E-zy απο aerial.net και στα δυο ακρα clients δυο AP-5460v2.Στο ενα συνδεω γραμμή ιντερνετ 4MBS και στο αλλον client παιρνω την γραμμή στο σπιτι μου αλλά δεν εχω ταχυτητα.Κοβεται η ταχυτητα στα δυο.Στην εισοδο κατεβάζω με 400kbs και στο σπιτι 200kbs.H ζευξη ειναι πολυ καλή.Μήπως φταιει το aP που ειναι ενδιαμεσος δεν μπορει να διαχειριστει τα πακετα και τι προτεινεται να βάλω ΑP σαν ενδιαμεσο.Αν υπάρχει καπου αλλου σχετικό θεμα ενημερωστε

----------


## papashark

> Συγνώμη που γραφω εδω δεν ξερω που ακριβώς να γραψω να ρωτησω κατι με μια συνδεση που εχω και μεταφέρω ιντερνετ μακρια εχω ενα AP E-zy απο aerial.net και στα δυο ακρα clients δυο AP-5460v2.Στο ενα συνδεω γραμμή ιντερνετ 4MBS και στο αλλον client παιρνω την γραμμή στο σπιτι μου αλλά δεν εχω ταχυτητα.Κοβεται η ταχυτητα στα δυο.Στην εισοδο κατεβάζω με 400kbs και στο σπιτι 200kbs.H ζευξη ειναι πολυ καλή.Μήπως φταιει το aP που ειναι ενδιαμεσος δεν μπορει να διαχειριστει τα πακετα και τι προτεινεται να βάλω ΑP σαν ενδιαμεσο.Αν υπάρχει καπου αλλου σχετικό θεμα ενημερωστε


Καταρχάς μόνο και μόνο που έχεις ένα ΑΡ στην μέση κόβετε η ταχύτητα στην μέση και λίγο παρακάτω, ανεξαρτήτος τι συσκευές έχεις. Είναι θέμα απλής αριθμητικής και όχι συσκευών  ::  (το wifi είναι half duplex, όταν μιλάει ο ένας τότε όλοι οι άλλοι ακούνε και δεν μπορούν να μιλήσουν, με αποτέλεσμα, όταν έχεις στην μέση ένα ΑΡ ή αναμεταδότει, τότε όλα τα πακέτα κάποιος περιμένει να τα ακούσει και μετά να τα επαναλάβει, το οποίο αυτομάτος διπλασιάζει τον χρόνο που θέλουν τα πακέτα για να φτάσουν σε εσένα, διπλάσιος χρόνος=μισή ταχύτητα).

Μόνο που το 400-200kbs αντί για 4000 δείχνουν ότι είτε η dsl σου σέρνετε (Kαμια πονεμένη altec) είτε ότι η πολύ καλή σου ζεύξη, δεν είναι και τόσο καλή... (το wifi σε g mode φτάνει πραγματικά τα 15-20mbit και σε b mode τα 4-5mbit, ακόμα και το μισό να είχες, σε g θα ήταν πολύ παραπάνω από την ταχύτητα της dsl σου, και σε b θα ήταν πολύ παραπάνω από την ταχύτητα που λες ότι έχεις)


Εκτός αν κάνεις λάθος στο μέτρημα και δεν είναι 400kbs αλλά 400kB/s (400kB/s*8b/B=3200kbit/s=3.2Mbit/s πολύ κοντά στην μέγιστη ταχύτητα της DSL σου)

----------


## vagelisb52

ελα ναι φιλε μου τα εγραψα λάθος τα KBs/s οπως τα γραφεις ειναι .Η γραμμή 4αρα και κατεβάζω στην εισοδο στο καταστημά μου συγκεκριμένα με 400 και στο σπίτι με 200.Η συνδεση γινεται σε mode b .Οι clients (5460v2) λαμβάνουν και οι δυο με 46 εως 49 σημα απο το κεντρικό (ενδιάμεσο AP ezy).ΟΙ clients κλειδώνουν στα 11Μ παντα γιατί το εχω στο αυτόματο.Αν δωσω απο το κατάστημα 8αρα γραμμή θα εχω στο σπιτι τουλάχιστον τα μισά παλι οπως με την τεσσαρα η να αλλάξω τον ενδιαμεσο με κάτι αλλο.Ευχαριστώ για την βοηθεια papashark γιατί απο οτι διαβάζω εδώ στο foroum εισαι διαβασμένος και βοηθάς πάντα.

----------


## papashark

Οσο παίζεις σε b mode, δεν πρόκειτε να δεις παραπάνω από 2.5Mbit (~315ΚΒ/s).

Αν γυρίσεις την συσκευή στην μέση σε g και γυρίσουν και οι δύο clients σε g, τότε ίσως να έχεις πολύ καλύτερες ταχύτητες (μπορείς να δεις πάνω από 1ΜΒ/s).

Να έχεις υπόψιν σου όμως, ότι αν είσαι σε περιοχή που παίζουν πολλά wifi, τότε γυρνόντας σε g, αυτόματα θα είσαι ποιο ευάλωτος στον θόρυβο που μπορεί να υπάρχει γύρω σου, με αποτέλεσμα κάποιες φορές λόγο θόρυβου σε g να παίζει ποιο αργά από ότι σε b παρόλο την θεωρητική διαφορά του 54vs11, καθώς και ότι θα σκορπάς και εσύ θόρυβο τριγύρω σου. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που στο awmn αποφεύγουμε να παίζουμε σε g (αν και πλέον για μένα είναι άχρηστη η αποφυγή)

----------


## JB172

Το firmware e14 είναι εδώ: http://www.airlive.com/support/support_ ... 7473992975

----------


## gkapou

> Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να φτιάξουν δικά τους POE για το WL-5460V2 η για κάποιο δικό τους λόγω θέλουν να παρακάμψουν το τροφοδοτικό του πιστεύω ότι θα τους είναι χρήσιμο να γνωρίζουν ότι τα κυκλώματα του τροφοδοτούνται με 3,3V (3,2V στο δικό μου που μέτρησα) την δουλεία αυτή την κάνει ένας step-down converter (AnaChip AP1513).


 το ovislink μου δουλεψε για περιπου 20 μηνες με απλη επεκταση του καλωδου 
του τροφοδοτικου του γυρω στα 20 μετρα και δουλευε κανονι (κοστος γυρω στα 2 ευρω)

μου παρουσιασε το εξης προβλημα, 
εδω και καπου μια εβδομαδα περα απο την αρχικη σελιδα 
δεν μπορω να κανω site survey, ουτε μου δειχνει τιποτα στο κυριο κομματι της σελιδας, 
ουτε firmware upgrade μου βγαζει, 
υπαρχει τροπος να το παω σε tftp mode οπως αλλα κομματια να το
κανω flash, η καποιο αλλο κολπο να το σωσω; 

ευχαριστω

----------


## θανάσης

Στη θέση σου θα έκανα με τη σειρά της παρακάτω ενέργειες δοκιμάζοντας κάθε φορά αν δουλεύει:
1.reset (απλό)
2.test αν το τροφοδοτικό αντέχει να δώσει το απαιτούμενο ρεύμα και τάση στην μεριά του ovisling.
3.reset (πατημένο το reset και μετά την τροφοδοσία για 10sec)
4.reset και τροφοδοσία με το καινούργιο F/W (με την μέθοδο εκτάκτου ανάγκης)

----------


## harrylaos

Θαναση βλεπω το Ovislink το εχεις για πτυχιακη εργασια!

----------


## θανάσης

harrylaos το έχω ένα χρόνο τώρα σαν client, και καταλαβαίνεις όταν δεν ξέρω τη να κάνω το σκαλίζω. Περιμένω με αγωνία τώρα να περάσω στο mikrotik γιατί με το ovisling έχει αρχίσει να τελειώνει το θέμα.

----------


## gkapou

> Στη θέση σου θα έκανα με τη σειρά της παρακάτω ενέργειες δοκιμάζοντας κάθε φορά αν δουλεύει:
> 1.reset (απλό)
> 2.test αν το τροφοδοτικό αντέχει να δώσει το απαιτούμενο ρεύμα και τάση στην μεριά του ovisling.
> 3.reset (πατημένο το reset και μετά την τροφοδοσία για 10sec)
> 4.reset και τροφοδοσία με το καινούργιο F/W (με την μέθοδο εκτάκτου ανάγκης)


ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις, καποια τα ειχα κανει ηδηδ αλλα τελικα εφταιγε το firefox 
που μου εκανε κουνηματα και δεν εβλεπα καλα το ovislink αλλα και αλλες ιστοσελιδες, τελικα το firefox 
εφαγε σουτ απο το pc 

ευχαριστω και παλι και καλο ΠΣΚ,

----------


## θανάσης

Νέο F/W e15 
http://www.airlive.com/support/WL-5460A ... apv2.shtml
Add “Check DHCP server alive by ping per 30 seconds” checkbox in “WAN Port Configuration” page , 2008/10/29 .
Το πρόβλημα ισχύος παραμένει

----------


## basdel

Συνδέω ένα φίλο με το παραπάνω ovislink σαν client στο δίκτυο. Συνδέεται κανονικά με το ΑΡ του κόμβου. Ο Κομβιούχος μας δίνει κανονικά 3 ΙΡ, μία για το ovislink, και από μία για τους δύο υπολογιστές του δικτίου (καθώς και subnet, Προεπιλεγμένη πύλη & DNS. και οι δύο υπολογιστές βλέπουν awmn (και ιντερνετ), κατεβάζουν κανονικά από awmn. Όμως:
α. Δεν βλέπονται μεταξύ τους (δεν κάνουν καν ping ο ένας στον άλλο σαν να μην είναι συνδεμένοι στο δίκτυο).\
β. Δεν έχω πρόσβαση απέξω (από το awmn) στους υπολογιστές του δικτύου. Δηλαδή ούτε από άλλο υπολογιτσή του awmn κάνουν ping. Αν κάνεις tracert την διεύθυνση του υπολογιστή από το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο του awmn σταματάει μέχρι την ιρ του Κόμβου που συνδεόμαστε.
Παρατήρηση: Στο interface του ovislink, έχουμε βάλει IΡ που μας έδωσε ο κομβιούχος καθώς και subnet. Προεπιλεγμένη Πύλη δεν θέλει να πάρει με καμία δύναμη (αναφέρει ότι δεν είναι στο ίδιο υποδίκτυο κλπ, και την αφήνει 0.0.0.0. παρόλα αυτά οι δύο υπολογιστές συνδέονται κανονικά στο awmn. Λέτε να φταίει αυτό; Μήπως δεν είναι σωστά στημένες οι ΙΡ και τα υποδίκτυα του κόμβου;
Σας έχει ξανατήχει δύο υπολογιστές συνδεμένοι στο ovislink (σε λειτουργία client) να μην βλέπονται μεταξύ τους;

----------


## costas43gr

Το ότι δεν δουλεύει το tracert & ping είναι θέμα καθαρά firewall. (μπορεί και gateway)
Κάντε ένα reset στο ovislink και θα πάρει την gateway, τουλάχιστον στα δικά μου, την παίρνει κανονικά...Το Wireless Mode είναι Client-Infrastructure / Client Ad-Hoc. Το DHCP disable.

----------


## basdel

> Το ότι δεν δουλεύει το tracert & ping είναι θέμα καθαρά firewall. (μπορεί και gateway)
> Κάντε ένα reset στο ovislink και θα πάρει την gateway, τουλάχιστον στα δικά μου, την παίρνει κανονικά...Το Wireless Mode είναι Client-Infrastructure / Client Ad-Hoc. Το DHCP disable.


Δεν είναι θέμα firewall γιατί και στους δύο υπολογιστές του εσωτερικού δικτίου το έχουμε απενεργοποιήσει, όπως και στο ovislink την ασφάλεια. Την gateway το ovislink δεν την παίρνει με καμία δύναμη, αφήνει πάντα την 0.0.0.0. Υποψιάζομαι πως δεν είναι σωστή γι΄αυτό και δεν βλέπονται και οι υπολογιστές μεταξύ τους. Πάντως υπολογιστές που να είναι ενωμένοι στο ίδιο δίκτιο (στο ίδιο ρουτερ) και να μην επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους (δεν κάνουν ούτε ping) δεν μου έχει ξανασυμβεί. Αλλά , όπως προανέφερα, ενώ βλέπουν awmn κανονικά, από το awmn δεν μπορεί κανείς να δει τις IP.

----------


## θανάσης

Είναι από της ρυθμίσεις ασφαλείας (AP) του κόμβου που συνδέεστε. Από τη μεριά σου δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα.

----------


## basdel

> Είναι από της ρυθμίσεις ασφαλείας (AP) του κόμβου που συνδέεστε. Από τη μεριά σου δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα.


Στον κόμβο που συνδεόμαστε κάνουμε κανονικά ping σε όλες τις ip του, και από άλλη διεύθυνση του awmn. Τα ping από το awmn προς τις διευθύνσεις του εσωτερικού μας δικτύου σταματούν μέχρι το ip του κόμβου που συνδεόμαστε. Άρα ο κόμβος συνδέεται κανονικά (και φαίνεται από το awmn). Ανεβάζω φωτογραφία από τις ρυθμίσεις ip του ovislink

----------


## θανάσης

Κατά τη γνώμη μου η ρυθμίσεις (OvisLing) είναι σωστές, (ακριβώς της ίδιες έβαζα και εγώ σαν client). Και παρουσιαζόταν το φαινόμενο που περιγράφεις (ακόμα και όταν βάλαμε gateway τα ίδια). Δεν με έβλεπε κανείς από το awmn, για αυτό το λόγω νομίζω ότι φταίνε η ρυθμίσεις του mikrotik που συνδέεσαι, εκεί δηλαδή που σταματάει το ping από το awmn. Στη πραγματικότητα όμως τουλάχιστον εμένα δεν με στεναχωρούσε ιδιαίτερα γιατί όλες η άλλες λειτουργίες από τη μεριά μου προς το δίκτυο ήταν κανονικές.

----------


## costas43gr

> Είναι από της ρυθμίσεις ασφαλείας (AP) του κόμβου που συνδέεστε. Από τη μεριά σου δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα.


Σωστά, συνήθως πολλοί κόβουν την δικτύωση των win από το ap για να μην φαίνονται οι υπολογιστές των πελατών μεταξύ τους και γίνει κάνα μπέρδεμα.
Ρώτησε τον κάτοχο του κόμβου τι έχει κάνει.
Κι εγώ όσες φόρες εχω δοκιμάσει να κάνω ping σε πελάτη άλλου κόμβου δεν γίνετε, και το tracert σταματάει στο ap. Είναι καθαρά θέμα κόμβου.
Όσο για το ovislink, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν παίρνει gateway, ξαναλέω πως στο δικό μου το έχει πάρει κανονικά. Μήπως είναι κάποιο bug του firmware.

----------


## basdel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από θανάσης
> 
> Είναι από της ρυθμίσεις ασφαλείας (AP) του κόμβου που συνδέεστε. Από τη μεριά σου δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα.
> 
> 
> Σωστά, συνήθως πολλοί κόβουν την δικτύωση των win από το ap για να μην φαίνονται οι υπολογιστές των πελατών μεταξύ τους και γίνει κάνα μπέρδεμα.
> Ρώτησε τον κάτοχο του κόμβου τι έχει κάνει.
> Κι εγώ όσες φόρες εχω δοκιμάσει να κάνω ping σε πελάτη άλλου κόμβου δεν γίνετε, και το tracert σταματάει στο ap. Είναι καθαρά θέμα κόμβου.
> Όσο για το ovislink, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν παίρνει gateway, ξαναλέω πως στο δικό μου το έχει πάρει κανονικά. Μήπως είναι κάποιο bug του firmware.


Το ζήτημα είναι ότι οι δύο υπολογιστές του τοπικού δικτύου μας (που είναι συνδεμένοι στο ovislink) δεν βλέπονται μεταξύ τους, δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει τοπικό δίκτυο με αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις).

----------


## θανάσης

> Το ζήτημα είναι ότι οι δύο υπολογιστές του τοπικού δικτύου μας (που είναι συνδεμένοι στο ovislink) δεν βλέπονται μεταξύ τους, δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει τοπικό δίκτυο με αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις).


Να υποθέσω ότι χρησιμοποιείς και της 2 Ethernet του ovisling (δύο καλώδια στο ovisling)?? .βάλε ένα switch και πέρασε όλο το δίκτυο με ένα καλώδιο στο ovisling.

----------


## basdel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από basdel
> 
> Το ζήτημα είναι ότι οι δύο υπολογιστές του τοπικού δικτύου μας (που είναι συνδεμένοι στο ovislink) δεν βλέπονται μεταξύ τους, δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει τοπικό δίκτυο με αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις).
> 
> 
> Να υποθέσω ότι χρησιμοποιείς και της 2 Ethernet του ovisling (δύο καλώδια στο ovisling)?? .βάλε ένα switch και πέρασε όλο το δίκτυο με ένα καλώδιο στο ovisling.


Ναι χρησιμοποιούμαι τις δύο erthernet του ovislink για τη σύνδεση των δύο υπολογιστών του τοπικού δικτίου (ουσιαστικά θέλουμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε και σαν switch-όπως δουλεύουν τα linsksys με dd-wrt, όπου έχουμε σχετική εμπειρία). Το ovislink δηλαδή , δεν δουλεύει σα switch μεταξύ των δύο ethernet συνδέσεών του;

----------


## basdel

Υπαρχει κάποιος χρήστης που να γνωρίζει το ovislink 5460, να μου πει αν κάνει routing τις δύο lan; Διαφορετικά η λύση του εναλλακτικού firmware μοιάζει αναπόφευκτη (http://approsoftware.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2710)- αν φυσικά δουλέψει

----------


## θανάσης

basdel δεν έχω καμιά εμπειρία από τη λειτουργία άλλων συσκευών για client, στα manual του ovisling δεν έχω διαβάσει κάτι για switch των Ethernet. Για το ξεχωριστό switch που έγραψα είναι ο τρόπος που χρησιμοποίησα εγώ στο τοπικό δίκτυο (δούλευε) μιας και πίστευα από αυτά που έγραφαν (δεν έγραφαν) ότι δεν κάνει και switch με εξυπηρετούσε και το μονό καλώδιο.
Αν κάνει η δεν κάνει και για switch δεν γνωρίζω γιατί δεν το δοκίμασα ποτέ μόνο του.
Πάντως το mask 255.255.255.252 δίνει 2 ip όχι 3 που γράφεις, (1 subnet address) (2 ip για το δίκτυο σου) (1 broadcast address) ((αν κάνω λάθος συγνώμη))

----------


## θανάσης

> Όσο για το ovislink, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν παίρνει gateway, ξαναλέω πως στο δικό μου το έχει πάρει κανονικά. Μήπως είναι κάποιο bug του firmware.


Το ovisling ζητάει το gateway να είναι στο ίδιο subnet με της ip address αν δεν βάλεις το subnet mask να το περιλαμβάνει δεν το δέχεται.

----------


## costas43gr

Απ'οτι καταλαβαίνω τωρα, ο κομβουχος του εχει δώσει ενα /30 subnet , 2 καθαρές ip για το λαν του, και για το Ovis έχει δώσει μια ιπ από το range του AP, ή μια απο αυτες.
Γι'αυτο κι έχει βάλει .252 στο ovis, ας το επιβεβαιώσει.
Έτσι δεν παίζει το ovislink, μόνο με το mikrotik σαν client γίνετε , όπου μπορείς να ορίσεις στατικά routes στα interface.
Άρα το πρόβλημα είναι σε λάθος subneting . Πρέπει να μιλήσει με το κόμβο να του δωσει από /29 αρι και πάνω για να μπορέσει να τα βάλει όλα στο ίδιο subnet, διαφορετικά, πρέπει να του δώσει όσες Ip θέλει, αλλά από το range που έχει κόψει για το AP, στην σειρά βέβαια (είναι καλύτερος τρόπος να γλυτώσει και τα στατικά routes ο κομβουχος).

----------


## mikosmas

κακησπέρα σας!
Είμαι καινουριος στο φορουμ και αποζηταω απελπισμενα τη βοήθεια σας γιαί είμαι
ολίγον άσχετος (πολύ δηλαδή) στο άθλημα αυτό.
Έχουμε ένα δύκτιο ελεύθερο του δήμου για πρόσβαση των δημοτών στο διαδύκτιο.
Στο σπίτι μου μέσα δεν έχω σήμα. Έχω όμως στην ταράτσα του σπιτιού μου και μάλιστα
σε απόσταση 50 μ. από την κεραία.
Πήρα δύο μηχανάκια 5460AP V2 για να βάλω ένα πάνω και ένα κάτω για να τα συνδέσω
με ΕΘΕΡΝΕΤ καλώδιο. 
Παιδεύομαι αρκετές μέρες και το μόνο που κατάφερα είναι να κάνω σύνδεση σαν Ριπίτερ.
Σας παρακαλώ αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε βήμα βήμα ώστε να κανω τις ρυθμήσεις σωστά
μπας και καταφέρω να συνδέσω τα ρυμάδια.

Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## JollyRoger

> κακησπέρα σας!


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
θεός!!! χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Cha0s

> κακησπέρα σας!
> Είμαι καινουριος στο φορουμ και αποζηταω απελπισμενα τη βοήθεια σας γιαί είμαι
> ολίγον άσχετος (πολύ δηλαδή) στο άθλημα αυτό.
> Έχουμε ένα δύκτιο ελεύθερο του δήμου για πρόσβαση των δημοτών στο διαδύκτιο.
> Στο σπίτι μου μέσα δεν έχω σήμα. Έχω όμως στην ταράτσα του σπιτιού μου και μάλιστα
> σε απόσταση 50 μ. από την κεραία.
> Πήρα δύο μηχανάκια 5460AP V2 για να βάλω ένα πάνω και ένα κάτω για να τα συνδέσω
> με ΕΘΕΡΝΕΤ καλώδιο. 
> Παιδεύομαι αρκετές μέρες και το μόνο που κατάφερα είναι να κάνω σύνδεση σαν Ριπίτερ.
> ...


Σε ποιο δίκτυο προσπαθείς να συνδεθείς;
Ποιανού Δήμου;

----------


## denlinux

και γιατι πηρες 2 access point?Σε χαλει να ριξεις utp απο την ταρατσα μεχρι το pc.Και ετσι να εχεις μονο ενα access point se client mode.?

----------


## mikosmas

παιδια συγνομη δεν ήταν εσκεμενο. Θελω να συνδεθω σε ενα δυμοτικο δυκτιο στην κεφαλονια

----------


## denlinux

Απο την ταρατσα σου ειναι μακρια η κεραια που σας μοιραζει το internet..
_Προσπαθω να στο εξηγησω οσο πιο απλα γινεται........_

----------


## mikosmas

πηρα 2 απ για να βαλω το ενα στην ταρατσα και το αλλο για ασυρματο μεσα στο σπιτι αλλα δεν καταφερα τιποτα λογο ασχετοσινις

----------


## mikosmas

50 μετρα

----------


## NAPSET

Βαλε το πρωτο ΑΡ σε repeater mode και το δευτερο AP σε client mode

----------


## papashark

> Βαλε το πρωτο ΑΡ σε repeater mode και το δευτερο AP σε client mode


Προφανώς κάνεις πλάκα....

----------


## NAPSET

why

----------


## papashark

> why


Γιατί έδωσες λάθος συμβουλή, και αναρωτιέμαι, άνθρωπος που γράφτηκες χθες, με 2-3 ποστ όλα κι όλα, που πάει να δώσει συμβουλές αφού δεν ξέρει ?

Ακόμα ένα troll ?

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NAPSET
> 
> why
> 
> 
> Γιατί έδωσες λάθος συμβουλή, και αναρωτιέμαι, άνθρωπος που γράφτηκες χθες, με 2-3 ποστ όλα κι όλα, που πάει να δώσει συμβουλές αφού δεν ξέρει ?
> 
> Ακόμα ένα troll ?


memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=15019
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=16333

----------


## denlinux

φιλαρακι απο την σχολη ειναι ρε παιδια.Γραφτηκε σημερα στο forum.
Αμεσως με την πονηρια.  ::  

Ενταξει εκανε ενα λαθος.(λιγο σοβαρο αλλα το προσπερναμε)

Το ξερω οτι εχουμε σχεδον το ιδιο προφιλ(γραφικα εννοω)
Αφου εγω του το εφτιαξα.Τ ι παει να πει αυτο..?

----------


## bedazzled

> φιλαρακι απο την σχολη ειναι ρε παιδια.Γραφτηκε σημερα στο forum.
> Αμεσως με την πονηρια.  
> 
> Ενταξει εκανε ενα λαθος.(λιγο σοβαρο αλλα το προσπερναμε)


Sorry, απλά μοιάζατε...

----------


## denlinux

Βεβαια μοιαζουμε αφου εγω του το εφτιαξα το προφιλ.  :: 
Ναι βρε τι σορυ  ::  ...! απλως δεν επρεπε να κανει την δημοσιευση τοσο νωρις και με τοσο λιγες γνωσεις.

----------


## Nikiforos

ξέρει κανείς σε τι απόσταση μπορεί να πιάσει μιά omni πχ 14db με την δική του κεραιούλα? με καθαρή οπτική επαφή εννοώ. Επίσης η κεραιούλα του είναι 2 db?

----------


## θανάσης

Βρε φίλε nikiforos είναι σαν να ρωτάς, έχουμε ένα αυτοκίνητο 1400cc πόση ταχύτητα μπορεί να πιάσει στην ευθεία? Θα σου απαντήσω ανάλογα με το πόσο γκάζι θα πατήσει ο οδηγός. Στην μια περίπτωση +14db και στην άλλη +2. πάντα στην ίδια απόσταση.

----------


## Cha0s

> Βρε φίλε nikiforos είναι σαν να ρωτάς, έχουμε ένα αυτοκίνητο 1400cc πόση ταχύτητα μπορεί να πιάσει στην ευθεία? Θα σου απαντήσω ανάλογα με το πόσο γκάζι θα πατήσει ο οδηγός. Στην μια περίπτωση +14db και στην άλλη +2. πάντα στην ίδια απόσταση.


Επίσης αν εκπέμπεις στα νόμιμα όρια (20dB EIRP για τους 2.4) είτε έχεις 2dB κεραιάκι είτε 40dB κτήνος στην ίδια απόσταση θα φτάσεις.

----------


## Vigor

Χεχε, τώρα κι αν τους μπέρδεψες...!

----------


## Cha0s

> Χεχε, τώρα κι αν τους μπέρδεψες...!


Επί εποχής 2.4 αυτά ήταν αυτονόητα... 

Βρήκαμε free τους 5 και το Mikrotik και τα γράψαμε όλα στα παλιά μας υποδήματα...  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

στο περίπου δεν γνωρίζουμε? στο site του priveshop είδα τώρα ότι γράφει εμβέλεια 400 μέτρα, μάλλον αυτό είναι. Αν κάνω μια omni χειροποίητη σαν αυτή στα tutorials εκεί του Kyroy θα μεγαλώσει η εμβέλεια πολύ λογικά έτσι? θέλω να το δουλέψω κάπου σε repeater mode.

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NAPSET
> 
> why
> 
> 
> Γιατί έδωσες λάθος συμβουλή, και αναρωτιέμαι, άνθρωπος που γράφτηκες χθες, με 2-3 ποστ όλα κι όλα, που πάει να δώσει συμβουλές αφού δεν ξέρει ?
> 
> Ακόμα ένα troll ?


Και εσυ τι εισαι το επισημο helpdesk η ο "παλιός" που ειναι αλλιως?

----------


## papashark

> στο περίπου δεν γνωρίζουμε? στο site του priveshop είδα τώρα ότι γράφει εμβέλεια 400 μέτρα, μάλλον αυτό είναι. Αν κάνω μια omni χειροποίητη σαν αυτή στα tutorials εκεί του Kyroy θα μεγαλώσει η εμβέλεια πολύ λογικά έτσι? θέλω να το δουλέψω κάπου σε repeater mode.


Eίναι πολύ απλό να το υπολογισεις στο θεωρητικό επίπεδο :

Συνολικά εκπεμπόμενη ισχύς - απώλειες λόγο απόστασης + κέρδος κεραίας - απώλειες καλωδίων = λαμβανόμενο σήμα.

Πχ 20 db (eirp, συνολική έξοδος) - 120db (απώλεια στα 10 χλμ) + 24 db (κλασσική 24) - 2 db (2 μέτρα 400αρι + βύσματα) = 20-120+24-2 = -78 (σήμα που θα έχεις αν κάνεις λήψη με 24αρα κεραία στα 10 χλμ)

Σε ποια ταχύτητα θες να συνδέετε ? Πρέπει να βρεις το κατώφλι ευαισθησίας για την ταχύτητα που θες, και να δώσεις λίγα db περιθώριο για να παίζει σταθερά, και λίγα db παραπάνω για να υπερνικάς τον θόρυβο

Οπότε το 

λαμβανόμενο σήμα > Κατώφλι ευαισθησίας + signal margin (το περιθώριο) + θόρυβος

signal > [email protected] + 5 db signal margin + 5db θόρυβος => signal > -55db

Aν ενώσεις τους δύο τύπους, τότε θα έχεις :

Συνολικά εκπεμπόμενη ισχύς - απώλειες λόγο απόστασης + κέρδος κεραίας - απώλειες καλωδίων > Κατώφλι ευαισθησίας + signal margin (το περιθώριο) + θόρυβος => 

Απώλειες λόγο απόστασης > Κατώφλι ευαισθησίας + signal margin + θόρυβος - Συνολικά εκπομπόμενη ισχύς - Κέρδος κεραίας + απώλειες καλωδίων 

Για παράδειγμα 
Aπώλειες λόγο απόστασης > [email protected] + 5db signal margin + 5db noise - 20db eirp - 24 db antenna gain + 2db antenna losses =>
Aπώλειες λόγο απόστασης > -65+5+5-20-24+2
Aπώλειες λόγο απόστασης > 97db

Στους 2.4, έχεις στα 800 μέτρα περίπου 97db απώλεια.

Με τον ίδιο τρόπο βάζοντας τα ανάλογα δεδομένα στην εξίσωση, μπορείς να βρεις πόσο μακριά πάει.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NAPSET
> 
> ...


Κοίτα, θα μπορούσα να αφήσω να βασιλεύει η βλακεία που επιβάλουν κάποιοι εδώ μέσα, που όλα είναι αποδεκτά αρκεί να κάνουν τα ποζεριλίκια τους, και να την πουν στους άλλους....

Αντ' αυτού σεμνύνομαι ότι έχω βοηθήσει πολύ περισσότερο κόσμο εδώ μέσα από ότι εσύ...

Άντε γιατί πολύ έχω κάνει υπομονή μαζί, στην επόμενη που θα μου την πέσεις χωρίς λόγο και αφορμή, θα έχουμε παρατράγουδα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Thanks Papashark ::   ::   ::

----------


## tritsako

Έχω ένα Ovislink 5460 το όποίο έχει καεί από δικό μου λάθος. Αντί να του βάλω 12V, του έβαλα 48V.  ::  

Θέλει κανένας να δοκιμάσει την τύχη του προσπαθώντας να το φτιάξει;

Αν ναι, ας μου στείλει ένα PM.

----------


## devilman

βάλτο στο νερό για 24 ώρες να δεις αν play  ::  
αστειεύομαι  ::

----------


## JB172

Νέο firmware E17 EU version (το έχω επισυνάψει ως συννημένο αρχείο) WL-5460AP v2, WL-5460AP Firmware Version e17 EU version, Watchdog Fix and More ,Release Note, 2009/06/11


```
[WL-5460AP/WL-5470AP e17 Release Note 
(2009-06-08) :

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.	Fixed WatchDog function doesn’t work issue when watch host was not in the same subnet(LAN/WAN/WLAN).
2.	Add “Watchdog Action” function in “Wireless Advanced Settings” page.(It have two selection: reconnect and reboot)
3.	Add note “Note: WatchDog will take effect 10 minutes after startup.” after ““Watch Action” function” in “Wireless Advanced Settings” page.
4.	Add “Access Control” function in “WISP + Universal Repeater Mode Settings” page.
5.	Change name from “IP Address” to “Physical WAN IP Address”, “Subnet Mask” to “Physical Subnet Mask” and “Default Gateway” to “Physical Default Gateway” for PPTP wireless type in “WAN Port Configuration” page.
6.	Add “Attain IP Automatically” and “Set IP Manually” two choose for PPTP wireless type in “WAN Port Configuration” page.
7.	Add “Server Information” to input PPTP server types: “Server IP Address” and “Server Domain Name” for PPTP wireless type in “WAN Port Configuration” page.
8.	Add “Idle Time” function for PPTP wireless type in “WAN Port Configuration” page.(The device will connect PPTP server interval between n minutes. Default value is 0, 0 means Continuous Connectivity.)
9.	Add “Dynamic DNS” function for WISP mode and WISP + Universal Repeater mode.
10.	Add “TTL” function for Static IP and DHCP Client wireless type in “WAN Port Configuration” page.
```

Για κατέβασμα ισχύος στο 0 στο 802.11b ούτε κιχ ακόμα.

----------


## bak

Γεια χαρα..εχω το 5470 και ξαφνικα μου βγαζει : 

Mikrotik HttpProxy
Error: 504 Gateway Timeout 


οταν παω να δω το μενου του..
(λειτουργει κανονικα ωστοσο)

μπορω να μπω απο οτι δοκιμασα με TELNET . αλλα εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα τι μπορω να κανω για να φτιαξει ? (δοκιμασα reboot..tipota)  ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Απενεργοποίησε για λίγο τον proxy και ξαναδοκίμασε.

----------


## nikolas_350

Ή βάλε μόνιμα της εξαιρέσεις στον browser που χρησιμοποιείς proxy.

Στον Internet Explorer:
Internet options/Connections/Lan settings/Proxy server/Advanced/Exceptions: 10.*; *.awmn; localhost

Στον firefox:
Tools/Options/Connection/Connection settings/No proxy for: 10.0.0.0/8, *.awmn, localhost

----------


## bak

Το θεμα ειναι οτι το χρησιμοποιω εκτος awmn KAi απλα συνδεομαι σε ενα ασυρματο router και εχω απο εκει inet. (δεν εχω καποιον proxy..)

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι το χρησιμοποιω εκτος awmn KAi απλα συνδεομαι σε ενα ασυρματο router και εχω απο εκει inet. (δεν εχω καποιον proxy..)


Προφανώς έπαιρνες internet μέσω κάποιου prοxy ο οποίος αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχει πρόσβαση στο internet.

----------


## bak

internet συνεχιζω και εχω κανονικα...απλα δεν μπορω να δω το web menou

----------


## bak

OK παιδια το βρηκα..ειχα βαλει στον firefox proxy τελικα..μλκια sorry  :: 

THANKS olous σας παντως

----------


## RpMz

Αυτά έχουν snmp?

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν έχω δει στο δικό μου να έχει πάντως!

----------

